# ENWorld women



## randomling (Jun 27, 2003)

This may or not have been done before, but I haven't seen it and was interested to see what kind of responses I get.

Of 12,000-odd users, how many are women? We're here at a board dedicated to a hobby that is largely populated by men. I myself have known a very few female gamers in real life and played with only one.

So if you're here, and you're of the female persuasion, post here and tell me about yourself! I would love to get to know some of the female population of ENWorld.

I'll start:

I'm Randomling, also known as Lucy. I live in London, I'm an undergraduate student reading English Language and Linguistics and falling in love with phonology and syntax. (Sad, I know.) I've been gaming a year and a half or so -- so, no, never played pre-3E D&D! Never! I'm 23, I'm a bisexual feminist who calls herself Wombat Girl, and I have my own boards as detailed in my sig. 

Anybody want to come post here? 

(Edit: removed OT tag.)


----------



## Lalato (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm not a woman, but the game I play on Sunday nights has three women at the table.  

--sam


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm a woman, my name is Hanh.  I'm really a Texan but right now I live in New York.  I work for one of the top engineering firms in the world as a computer scientist/engineer/researcher specifically in aerospace.  I have three degrees and am currently completing my masters in engineering at Cornell University.

I have a love of poetry and literature which of course means that my first and absolute love is writing.   I am an accomplished vocalist and in my former lifetime, was a socialite.  I, too, have a strong fascination with linguistics as one of my degrees is in literature.

My gaming experience is limited as I have only been at a handful of actual tabletop games.  I have been roleplaying online on and off for the last seven years which suits me better because it works around my hectic schedule.

ok...next!


----------



## randomling (Jun 28, 2003)

Three degrees?! Wow, I dream of the day I can say that. (My current life plan is to go the academic route, I'm thinking about MAs at the moment.) What are your degrees in? Are they all BSc/BA?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Three degrees?! Wow, I dream of the day I can say that. (My current life plan is to go the academic route, I'm thinking about MAs at the moment.) What are your degrees in? Are they all BSc/BA? *




hehe I thought about the academic route but I needed money first because smart me told my parents to F-off when they wanted me to become a doctor.

Got sucked into the computer science - oy...the black pit...and now am swimming in it.

Biology
English
Computer Science
Writing
Systems Engineering

ok then technically 4, with 2 more classes and I'll have 5 -argh! beware Lucy!  Once down the dark path of academia you go...forever will it dominate your destiny!


----------



## randomling (Jun 28, 2003)

Wow, that's a pretty good selection of degrees!

And I'm looking forward to being sucked into academia.


----------



## Lady Mer (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm a woman, normally called Meri. I'm 23, live in Anchorage, AK, and I'm studying for my radiology degree. I'm married to another geek. I read much more, and much faster, than any sane person should. I've been gaming for about 12 years.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jun 28, 2003)

[hijack]



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *My gaming experience is limited as I have only been at a handful of actual tabletop games. <snip>*




Kit - if you can make the long haul to Staten Island there's always room in my Sunday Forgotten Realms game... 

[/hijack]


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 28, 2003)

[ot]Strange how this thread seems to be getting so many pageviews, dontchathink?[/ot]


----------



## LGodamus (Jun 28, 2003)

I am not a GamerGurl, but I am engaged to one...Woot


----------



## Leareth (Jun 28, 2003)

Leareth aka Lisa here. I'm a native Californian. I've been table top gaming for about a decade. I've played all incarnations of D&D and play and collect several other systems. I have a BS in Genetics which I'm doing nothing with.  

I am also a computer and console gamer. I have and had more hobbies then you can shake a stick at. I love stories with a passion. If you can tell a good tale in just about any medium you have my attention. 

Leareth


----------



## randomling (Jun 28, 2003)

*waves hello to Lady Mer and Leareth*

Robbert: lol! What did you _think_ this thread was about?!


----------



## FreeTheSlaves (Jun 28, 2003)

I'd take a guess that of the 12000 users, about 500 are female?

I guess we'll never know.

Oh yeah, no women at our table but I know 2 former gamers.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 28, 2003)

heh, this reminds me of the "female atheist club" on .atheism... weren't a lot of us there either.

Kahuna Burger, aka carla. I just moved from cambridge to attleboro Mass, and suffering from gaming withdrawl until I can get something regular going here. I've played on and off since I was a kid...

in other news, I'm a writer, lapsed political activist, former tax clerk, cat groomer, veterinary tech, d20 publisher wannabe with a heavy background in biology and psychology.   Oh, and I do a little quilting...

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Joker (Jun 28, 2003)

I thought it was a well known fact that there aren't 12000 users but only about 24 with each around 500 accounts.  Most of them don't even realize that they're talking to themselves.  Take this thread for instance:  Probably all the posts are by one person, except me.  I know I didnt start this, I think.

Anyway, on topic, I've never played with female gamers but some of my friends have so I know they exist.  Though my friends are all sex-starved freaks that should be kept out of the gene-pool, so I think they're lying.

By the way, your thread is not OT.  Doesn't get anymore general than this.

Tata.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi, just thought I'd chime in with my opinion that female gamers are becomeing less of a minority than they used to be. My name is Wendy, I'm a stay-at-home mom in Chicago's suburban frontier. My table-top gaming group has 4 men, 2 women. 

In my opionion, as more and more girls are told that it's okay for them to be interested in Math, Science, Science Fiction, Sports, et. there'll be more 'gamer girls.' 

I've been a gamer for about 10 years, but have had several times in my life where I didn't have any games running. RPGs I've played include D&D, Starwars, d20:Modern, and Spycraft. I'm also a very good DM/GC. I'm modest, too. 

I also read more than most people think is sane {I recently allowed myself to be sucked into a survey and was asked "Have you read at least 5 novels in the last year?" my laughing answer was that I averaged 5 novels a week - in the summertime; in the winter it's usually a novel a day}. I also like playing volleyball, hiking, working counted-cross-stitch patterns by Teresa Wentzler, cooking, PC games, and movies.


----------



## randomling (Jun 28, 2003)

I wasn't sure if I was OT or not -- after all, the idea of the thread was more along the lines of "how many women do we have here" rather than "do a lot of women game". I posted it at 2am, though, so that may not have come across very well! 

Joker: I always thought that was just a Hivemind joke! (We're all Piratecat's alt-IDs posting to each other, hence the "P-kitty's brain" gags.)

Tanstaafl: I think you're right about changing social mores making gaming (and other traditionally male hobbies, no doubt) more accessible to women. I sure hope so. It's a long time since I wasn't the only woman in our group and it's getting lonely!


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 28, 2003)

heya ladies, my wifeunit is standing behind me asking if anyone can recommend a place similar to this for ladies who do not game. she thinks all the intelligent ladies would be fun to converse with, but gaming bores her beyond belief


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 28, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *heya ladies, my wifeunit is standing behind me asking if anyone can recommend a place similar to this for ladies who do not game. she thinks all the intelligent ladies would be fun to converse with, but gaming bores her beyond belief  *



Send her over to Randlomling's House, only about half of the forums there are gaming related.   My other half (kriskrafts) loves to visit there, the only downside is with both of us hitting the site regularly I can't leave it set up for automatic logon.

And I agree with Joker, this topic is not OT.

Randomling, I think you've now generated enough interest for having a ladies only forum over on your other site.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *heya ladies, my wifeunit is standing behind me asking if anyone can recommend a place similar to this for ladies who do not game. she thinks all the intelligent ladies would be fun to converse with, but gaming bores her beyond belief  *




I'd love in on that!

I'm not much one who likes to discuss gaming all the time anyway.  Hear that Randomling, you're about to start a whole new wave of female chat extravaganza!

Won't that be fun?  

(I just woke up so I'm sleepy and make no sense)


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 28, 2003)

Don't worry about that, making sense is overrated. 

(And alsh2o, please add another chapter to the "EN Storytelling" round-robin thread, I enjoyed your last contribution).


----------



## Lalato (Jun 28, 2003)

Oh yeah... I stumbled across a livejournal community for women into gaming...

http://www.livejournal.com/community/dnd_women/

I don't know if that link will work without an account on livejournal, but I know one of the women in my group posts to that community.

--sam


----------



## randomling (Jun 28, 2003)

alsih2o, your wife is more than welcome to check out Randomling's House! We don't talk exclusively about gaming by any means, and we need more women!

I will edit my original post then. No more OT tag for you!!


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 28, 2003)

Not a woman, but a guy with gender identity problems.

So I'm kind of 1/2 Woman...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *Not a woman, but a guy with gender identity problems.
> 
> So I'm kind of 1/2 Woman... *




Well I did turn you INTO a woman in my ICCG game....


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well I did turn you INTO a woman in my ICCG game.... *




I didn't exactly fight it, did I?


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 28, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> *Don't worry about that, making sense is overrated.
> 
> (And alsh2o, please add another chapter to the "EN Storytelling" round-robin thread, I enjoyed your last contribution). *




 done, you owe me one  i choose to call it in here- http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=52433


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 28, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Hi, just thought I'd chime in with my opinion that female gamers are becomeing less of a minority than they used to be. My name is Wendy, I'm a stay-at-home mom in Chicago's suburban frontier. My table-top gaming group has 4 men, 2 women.
> 
> In my opionion, as more and more girls are told that it's okay for them to be interested in Math, Science, Science Fiction, Sports, et. there'll be more 'gamer girls.'
> 
> ...




And I am the man who had the good sense (and good fortune) to marry her.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 28, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *And I am the man who had the good sense (and good fortune) to marry her.    *



  I feel the same way about my lady love (kriskrafts).  Pbartender, it sounds like our wives have a great deal in common.


----------



## ArielManx (Jun 28, 2003)

Ariel here, definitely female.  

I have a degree in Atmospheric Science and am employed as a meteorologist with the National Weather Service.  I am also preparing for my first full-course teaching gig at the local 2-year college this fall (I taught meteorology labs as an undergrad - now I'll be teaching the lecture portion as well).

I've been married to fellow ENWorlder hunter1828 for 3 years (been together for 5) and he taught me the basics of gaming.  I'd always had an interest but grew up on a farm near a teeny tiny town and had no opportunities to game.  Now it's my favorite hobby.

Other hobbies of mine include antiques (especially glassware), living history, sewing and embroidery, reading, writing, listening to music, cooking, traveling, going to movies...  I like to do lots of things.   

Ariel

EDIT to add: I am the only woman in my gaming group, and have personally known only one other female who games...I won't call her a gamer since it's painfully obvious that she really doesn't give a hoot about the game and just plays because she can't stand to be separated from her husband when he wants to go gaming.  Grrrr...


----------



## ArielManx (Jun 28, 2003)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> *heh, this reminds me of the "female atheist club" on .atheism... weren't a lot of us there either.*




I'm an agnostic leaning toward atheism myself.  I agree, very few women roaming those circles...

Ariel


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

ArielManx said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm an agnostic leaning toward atheism myself.  I agree, very few women roaming those circles...
> 
> Ariel *




Agnostic here too


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 28, 2003)

Ixnay on the eligionray! 

But an "Agnostic polypantheist", here.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 28, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> * done, you owe me one  i choose to call it in here-*



Done.  Great job with the round robin, six playing characters to pick from, and you choose one of the horses!   Interesting thread there with the alphabetical.  *(I encourage others to check out and contribute to both of these threads).*  About the alphabetical, Kriskrafts has forbidden me from reading any more than the first and last posts, planning to use most of the rest for an upcoming module of hers.   Yes, I'm afraid, very afraid. 

Now, back to the topic (before Randomling decides to shoot both of us).  I would not be surprised if there are dozens of female gamers on these boards.    I would expect that there will be several new people joining Randomling's House as a result of this thread, especially with the "Girl Talk" forum up later today.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 28, 2003)

Not a female gamer but my best friend is.  She doesn't post here because it's to d20 and she's nota d20 woman.  I've known a few femal gamers in my time, but most of them I personaly introduced to the hobby.  There area decent amount out there judging by all the ones I see at the Conventions.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

You know what...

The one thing I really want to talk about...and I know looking at my earlier description of myself it seems like all I must talk about is anything scientific or literature related...but by god!

I really miss talking about really girly things...things that "the modern educated woman" aren't usually supposed to talk about once they exit their teenybopper years.

Men!  Clothes!  Shoes! Makeup!

I miss that with my gal pals especially now that we're all in different cities all over the country.  I'm surrounded by guys all day and I get enough talk about the latest video games, the latest technology...well if I'm lucky they'll actually talk about books as most of my guy pals are techies like me.

 

I don't know why some women in my profession think that in order to perform it, we have to dress like the guys (I so do not - I am so tomboy-girly girl) and talk just like them.

Can't I be a top-rated scientist and a fashion diva at the same time?


----------



## bwgwl (Jun 28, 2003)

over my gaming career, i've gamed with probably over a dozen or so women.

two groups had more women than men; one group was 50/50.

i prefer mixed groups; the party dynamic seems to be a bit better.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Can't I be a top-rated scientist and a fashion diva at the same time? *




And fight crime?


----------



## bwgwl (Jun 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Can't I be a top-rated scientist and a fashion diva at the same time?*



only if you're also a professional stuntwoman, rockstar, and on your way to save the Earth from an alien invasion.


----------



## randomling (Jun 28, 2003)

Interesting. Being bisexual, I kind of take turns talking about men and women. It's women at the moment. I only have about six pairs of shoes (most falling apart) and wear makeup very rarely. I'm coming around to clothes, though!


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 28, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Interesting. Being bisexual, I kind of take turns talking about men and women. It's women at the moment. I only have about six pairs of shoes (most falling apart) and wear makeup very rarely. I'm coming around to clothes, though!  *




Well, in that aspect I'm probably as male as can be.  I've had one pair of shoes for the last 2 years (and it's the same pair of shoes!).  The two years before I had these, I had the exact same style of shoes.

I haven't had 2 pairs (not counting the pair that I wear only to funerals, weddings and the like) since I was at school.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> Men!  Clothes!  Shoes! Makeup!
> 
> I miss that with my gal pals especially now that we're all in different cities all over the country.  I'm surrounded by guys all day and I get enough talk about the latest video games, the latest technology...well if I'm lucky they'll actually talk about books as most of my guy pals are techies like me.
> *




Ditto!!!
It's sad how hard it is to keep in touch when you live in different states. Guys  don't seem to get 'girl talk,' and its d*mn hard to find intelligent, interesting female friends. 


In regards to Pbartender: And for all these years I've thought I was the lucky one. How many women find guys who aren't intimidated by aggressive, confident, independant women who have opinions about _everything_?


----------



## bwgwl (Jun 28, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *How many women find guys who aren't intimidated by aggressive, confident, independant women who have opinions about everything? *



eh, they're just not looking hard enough. good guys are out there.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 28, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *In regards to Pbartender: And for all these years I've thought I was the lucky one. How many women find guys who aren't intimidated by aggressive, confident, independant women who have opinions about everything? *



Confirms my earlier statement to Pbartender, our wives do have * A LOT* in common.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 28, 2003)

bwgwl said:
			
		

> *
> eh, they're just not looking hard enough. good guys are out there.  *




I didn't intend to imply that there aren't lots and lots of great guys out there... I just haven't meant many who were interested in me (and not in some idealized image of me) and strong enough to let me be myself, support me, and let me support him when needed. 

Lots of guys I've known, though perfectly intelligent, nice, ect. have a preference for cute women who are fluffheads - not all guys by any means and probably not even a majority of guys, but it's out there and it's annoying.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 28, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> *
> Confirms my earlier statement to Pbartender, our wives do have  A LOT in common. *




If the two of you are ever near Chicago; look us up for dinner or gaming or something!


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Jun 28, 2003)

All this time, I thought Sixchan and Kahuna Burger were guys.  Oops.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 28, 2003)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *All this time, I thought Sixchan and Kahuna Burger were guys.  Oops.   *




I've found it's much more entertaining to assume all the posters are female unless you learn different.


----------



## Kriskrafts (Jun 28, 2003)

we might just take you up on it although we'd have the three rugrats with us.

For a ling time I've gamed with the guys and for many years they just thought of me as a "lumpy guy" with occasional PMS but they also realized that I was more than capable at the table. The guys now admit to holding me in fear because of the required mothering they have seen me use with my kids It still hits me as funny that when the subject of who would you not want to tangle with in a dark alley comes up the answer is always little 4'11 me.

for example I went upstairs during the game to yell at the kids to go to bed and shut off the lights when I came back into the gaming room the guys were all sitting in the dark wiht their hands folded in their laps.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Jun 28, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I've found it's much more entertaining to assume all the posters are female unless you learn different.   *




I'd much rather avoid any "Crying Game" scenarios, thank you very much.


----------



## Savage Wombat (Jun 28, 2003)

Well, I'm not a woman, but I am a wombat.

And I do have a wife who games, and another female at our gaming table.  So this thread isn't entirely irrelevant.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 28, 2003)

Perhaps someday the lovely ladies in our group will start posting here.  4 of my closest friends (and coincidentally, the friends I game with) are in fact very into D&D etc.  They love Harry Potter...a LOT, are way into old books from the likes of Jane Austin, music, drama... I dunno.  I'll prod them into coming here someday and point them towards this thread.


----------



## Xael (Jun 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Men!*



Why the hell would anybody want to talk about men?


> *Clothes!*



What's there to talk about clothes?


> *Shoes!*



Shoes...? Buy one pair, use till they break down, buy another pair.


> *Makeup!*



I've never understood makeup. Never. And probably never will.



Getting back to the subject, I only know of one female gamer IRL. My little sister. And for some reason she doesn't post in these boards (at least to my knowledge, she's a sneaky bastard though).


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 28, 2003)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *All this time, I thought Sixchan and Kahuna Burger were guys.  Oops.   *




*cough, cough*

Re-read the thread, but pay more attention to what I say this time...


----------



## Gossamerblade (Jun 28, 2003)

*Another female gamer here....*

I don't post much, but I do lurk; I suppose that qualifies me.

I've been gaming for about 13 years now, and most of that time has been spent with the same bunch of guys. (I've known a couple of other girls who gamed, but they weren't "regulars".) 

The guys in my group had been gaming together for several years before I joined them, and it was several more years before I felt truly accepted. I knew I was "one of the guys" when they stopped apologizing every time a profanity slipped out.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crothian _*
> And fight crime?   *






> _Originally posted by bwgwl _*
> only if you're also a professional stuntwoman, rockstar, and on your way to save the Earth from an alien invasion.   *




er

does training in Tae Kwon Do and Chinese Kung Fu count?

how about an excellent singing voice?

 

Ta-Da DA!  SUPER KIT to the RESCUE!

(ok this sounds like that other thread again...)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tanstaafl _*
> In regards to Pbartender: And for all these years I've thought I was the lucky one. How many women find guys who aren't intimidated by aggressive, confident, independant women who have opinions about everything? *




Hehe - I've found a few but I find that men are quite trainable.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 28, 2003)

Kriskrafts said:
			
		

> *
> for example I went upstairs during the game to yell at the kids to go to bed and shut off the lights when I came back into the gaming room the guys were all sitting in the dark with their hands folded in their laps. *




lol! ...this sounds so familiar, exept we've got two munchkins & live in a one story house (so I only go into the hall to yell, not upstairs).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Interesting. Being bisexual, I kind of take turns talking about men and women. It's women at the moment. I only have about six pairs of shoes (most falling apart) and wear makeup very rarely. I'm coming around to clothes, though!  *




Sweetie - I can talk about women if you'd like.  I'm a bi myself.

Well - I would have to say that I didn't really care for all that fashionista stuff during college.  I was more interested being stubborn brat   I used to just wear whatever my mom or little sister gave me from their closet (clothes, shoes,purses,makeup) mostly because I didn't care.

Now its fun for me because I can appreciate the beauty of those things, the craftmanship and how good it makes me look.  And if I feel like I look good, then I get a great boost of good mood confidence that is just snarky.  Now I'm buying my own stuff, creating my own collection, and fast running out fo closet space.

This new obsession though is not financially healthy when combined with my obsession with books, video games and computer-relatated equipment.  I think though my books will always outspace everything else and that's as it should be.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hehe - I've found a few but I find that men are quite trainable.
> 
> *




One of my friends is the extreme of this type.  I'm crazy about her.  

She isn't interested though...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> One of my friends is the extreme of this type.  I'm crazy about her.
> 
> She isn't interested though... *




Whatdaya mean "extreme of this type" what type is that exactly?


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> This new obsession though is not financially healthy when combined with my obsession with books, video games and computer-relatated equipment.  I think though my books will always outspace everything else and that's as it should be. *




sigh... there are never enough booksheves...


----------



## randomling (Jun 28, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> sigh... there are never enough booksheves... *




I hear ya! 'Nother book nut here.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 28, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *
> ...exept we've got two munchkins... *




And we've got two kids too, but they're not old enough to play D&D just yet.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sweetie - I can talk about women if you'd like.  I'm a bi myself.*





eh, we'll just talk about relationships... and doggies and kitties!

You won't get much clothes talk out of me, and makeup makes me feeling like I'm in a play, though.   but I'll talk about my biological clock and maternal instinct ready to run amuck all anyone will put up wth so there would be 'girl stuff' in there....

Kahuna Burger


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kahuna Burger _
> but I'll talk about my biological clock and maternal instinct ready to run amuck all anyone will put up wth so there would be 'girl stuff' in there....
> 
> Kahuna Burger [/B]




You thinking about children?  Have children? Or trying to find the right man to have children with?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jun 28, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And we've got two kids too, but they're not old enough to play D&D just yet. *




Not old enough? Well are you doing all the right things to prep them for their coming of age?  Reading fantasty bedtime stories? Buying plush Cthulhu or polyhedral dice?  If you aren't, you should be ashamed of yourself!  

Okay, I'm done hijacking the thread for now.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 28, 2003)

Tanstaafl nudges Pbartender with her elbow - come on now, there are at least four muchkin gamers in our group!



			
				Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> *
> You won't get much clothes talk out of me, and makeup makes me feeling like I'm in a play, though.   but I'll talk about my biological clock and maternal instinct ready to run amuck all anyone will put up wth so there would be 'girl stuff' in there....
> *




Clothes: blue jeans & T-shirts or flannel; make-up - none, yeack!; though I'll 'listen' to clothes babble with no complaints. Everything else is fair game.


ot: Every time I look at this thread it has 50-100 new views, wow!


----------



## Doc_Souark (Jun 28, 2003)

DWM FS 43 gh iso of Single white female 25-35 needs to like RPGs Celtic music and squirrels. O and needs to live in the southern USA.

Hey a guys got to TRY don't he ?


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 28, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *...My table-top gaming group has 4 men, 2 women...*






			
				Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Tanstaafl nudges Pbartender with her elbow - come on now, there are at least four muchkin gamers in our group!*




So just what, exactly, are you implying?


----------



## Queenie (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi Everyone!

Queenie here, alias LisaMarie. My hubby got me interested in gaming when he invited 5 strangers from the Internet over to play D+D. I have been playing regularly for a year and a half, not counting one summer a while back that we played quite often.

There is one other female in our gaming group, and one that left recently. It was all guys to start with and they were BEGGING me to play, as I guess they all felt having a female play added to the dynamics. I guess they probably regret it now, as we have to now know the name of EVERY store we pass in town  

I have two degrees, one in Fashion Design and the other in Textile Design. I was working in NYC until 9/11, and after that I couldn't take the stress of it anymore (I live on Long Island and the commute was horrible). Now I stay home, work for the family business and the most important thing in my life (besides my wonderful hubby) is trying to start a family.

I am a girly girl, into clothes and fashion, makeup and all that fun stuff. I love to read (just finished Harry Potter), see movies, any kind of entertainment really. And I love to game, maybe more than most people in our group at this point.

Anyway, it is great to see so many women on these boards!

~Lisa


----------



## randomling (Jun 28, 2003)

Kahuna Burger: I'm with you on makeup! And dresses, actually. I just feel like a man in drag! 

I can just about pull off a skirt, but I've never really figured out how to shave my legs properly, so I don't wear them often.

Hi Queenie!


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 28, 2003)

I know lots of girls who game, although I'd be hard-pressed to call them "gamers" exactly.  They are mostly gamers by association, either with their SO's or their older brothers.  That doesn't mean they aren't good.

My girlfriend's plays whenever I run.  She denies the gamer impulse, but I see that gleam in her eye sometimes.

Our friend's now-ex-wife was the star at our table.  She was the one who always figured out the puzzle (something women players seem to be really good at, IME), and she realized how exploitable an archer build was way before any other players at my table did.

We have another guy friend whose girlfriend games with him.  

My girlfriend and I have been thinking about putting together a new group consisting of myself DMing, my girlfriend, our friend's ex-wife (we felt bad that she was always stuck taking care of their kids-probably emblematic of why she and my friend broke up), and our friend and his GF, and realized I would be the envy of Enworld if I put together a group with a female majority.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

Doc_Souark said:
			
		

> *DWM FS 43 gh iso of Single white female 25-35 needs to like RPGs Celtic music and squirrels. O and needs to live in the southern USA.
> 
> Hey a guys got to TRY don't he ? *




I was wondering how long it took before we started seeing that...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I am a girly girl, into clothes and fashion, makeup and all that fun stuff. I love to read (just finished Harry Potter), see movies, any kind of entertainment really. And I love to game, maybe more than most people in our group at this point.
> 
> ...




Girly girls unite!


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 28, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nothing dear.... hey look, there's a squirrel!!!



???Doc_Souark, why squirrels???


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Whatdaya mean "extreme of this type" what type is that exactly?
> 
> *



Agresive, independant, etc.

Shoulda made that clear.


----------



## Xeriar (Jun 28, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I was wondering how long it took before we started seeing that...
> 
> *




Well if I could tolerate New York or Texas I'd ask for your hand in marriage already.


----------



## Lalato (Jun 28, 2003)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> *...I would be the envy of Enworld if I put together a group with a female majority. *




My group consists of a Male DM...  and 5 players...  3 of which are women. 

We beat you to it. 

--sam


----------



## fusangite (Jun 28, 2003)

Of course it's absurd for me to further wreck the stats by posting this observation but this thread is getting awfully close to men accounting for over 50% of the posters.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 28, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Robbert: lol! What did you think this thread was about?! *




Actually, I guessed it right, especially seeing the name of the thread-starter. It was only after I pressed backspace that I saw the number of views, and something clicked in that testosterone-dominated brain of mine......


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *
> Agresive, independant, etc.
> 
> Shoulda made that clear. *




ok 

*thumbs up*


----------



## Centaur (Jun 28, 2003)

Not a gamer girl, but a ful fledged gammer guy.

I am currently involved in two games that have women in them.

One has 6 players, 2 of which are female, the other has 8 players, 5 of which are female.  My wife and I make op 2 of the players in each of these games (actualy I run the smaller game and she plays)

It's a little different being in a game that is dominated by female players.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 28, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *If the two of you are ever near Chicago; look us up for dinner or gaming or something! *



Following up with what Kris said, be careful, we might take you up on your offer.   It's been five years since I was last back to the city of my birth....may be a few years longer though, given the three youngsters.  

And as for your munchkins not being old enough to game, let me recommend the Fuzzy Heroes gaming system (fom Inner City Games Design).   It teaches little ones all of the mechanics of miniatures gaming, using stuffed animals!    It's also great fun for adults.   

Now back to the original topic (sort of).  Randomling, it's nice to see your board is back up again.  I don't see the Girl Talk forum yet, not that you'd let me in because of that old X/Y chromosome thing.        It's good to see Kit is now a registerred member at Randomling's House.  Now what do we have to do to get other readers of this thread (and/or their significant others, where applicable) to join our freindly little house?


----------



## Uzumaki (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm 19, almost 20. I hate girls a little bit more than I hate boys. I especially hate the breeding ones. I don't wear makeup or fuss over sissy crap. I am asexual.


----------



## randomling (Jun 28, 2003)

Girl Talk is being created as I speak. We're even having an open user group. Men, sign up at your peril! 

I would love to see the people from this thread come and hang out in my house! The link is in my sig, and as previously mentioned we're setting up a Girl Talk forum for just this kind of chat. If you're not a girl, there might be other stuff to interest you. Though there's not a Boy Talk forum.... yet.

Come to shut me up, stay for the friendly atmosphere and nice people.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 28, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Though there's not a Boy Talk forum.... yet.*




Please keep it that way, there are already more than enough boards and forums online for that.   Besides, how many posts in a row can you read about spitting, scratching yourself, and wearing old underwear with holes in it?


			
				randomling said:
			
		

> *Come to shut me up, stay for the friendly atmosphere and nice people.*



I second that, with emphasis on the "friendly atmosphere and nice people" comment.   Even when people disagree they do so in a civil, courteous, and respectful way.   I wouldn't want to see that change.


----------



## randomling (Jun 28, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Please keep it that way, there are already more than enough boards and forums online for that.   Besides, how many posts in a row can you read about spitting, scratching yourself, and wearing old underwear with holes in it?*




Fair enough! I think we will, so much of the rest of the boards are "boy talk" anyway. We have Outwar forums!



> *I second that, with emphasis on the "friendly atmosphere and nice people" comment.   Even when people disagree they do so in a civil, courteous, and respectful way.   I wouldn't want to see that change. *




Yeah: we work quite hard to keep it that way, too!


----------



## KingOfChaos (Jun 28, 2003)

Any of you girls not married and need a ugly fat couch ornament?   Just joking 

I am not female, obviously, but my DM is my sister   She is probably one of the best roleplayers I have ever seen and I notice as I play at the table with more female gamers that they're generally better with character concept, in character actions, etc. than the male members of my group.

I can also say that the female members of my forums are some of the most intelligent members. 

You know what we need?  A female D20 game designer   I haven't seen any of those yet.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 29, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *In regards to Pbartender: And for all these years I've thought I was the lucky one. How many women find guys who aren't intimidated by aggressive, confident, independant women who have opinions about everything? *



One more woman will have when I eventually get hitched.   Heck, all the traits women have that bother most men don't bother me at all.  Also, I have little-no interest in most so-called 'manly' subjects I.E. sports, belching, brawling, telling exaggerated stories of sexual exploits, etc.


			
				bwgwl said:
			
		

> *eh, they're just not looking hard enough. good guys are out there.  *



*Shoots of flare!* YO! 


			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Hehe - I've found a few but I find that men are quite trainable. *



Woof.   I'm a regular lump of clay, but I'm steadily drying and waiting for that kiln that is 'the' woman.


----------



## randomling (Jun 29, 2003)

Angc, if you weren't 5 years younger than me (age difference isn't that much of a problem but _you're still at school!_ Eek!) and the wrong side of the Atlantic, I'd snap you up in a second. You make me laugh and you have a cool avatar!


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 29, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Angc, if you weren't 5 years younger than me (age difference isn't that much of a problem but you're still at school! Eek!) and the wrong side of the Atlantic, I'd snap you up in a second. You make me laugh and you have a cool avatar! *




If I didn't have my sights set on someone else, I'd be on the train to london as we speak.


----------



## randomling (Jun 29, 2003)

Thank you, Little Six.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 29, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Thank you, Little Six.  *




*uses japanese translator program*

Douitashimashiite.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 29, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Angc, if you weren't 5 years younger than me (age difference isn't that much of a problem but you're still at school! Eek!) and the wrong side of the Atlantic, I'd snap you up in a second. You make me laugh and you have a cool avatar! *



*Puts on manly baritone voice*
"Why, thank you!" *smiles, light glints off of teeth*

Yeah, I make the ladies laugh.  Trouble is, when I find myself interested in a girl(as I am currently lovestruck by this one particular young lady...), the _Shut up, stupid!_ switch in my brain flips on.  Quite annoying, but that's stating the obvious.

<----- Ah, Ryoga over there.  That's me!  Easily lost, mute when around the love interest and all that.  But all that violence....just isn't me.  *Annihilates enemy civilian population in Age of Empires II.*


----------



## randomling (Jun 29, 2003)

Ah. Yes, I have that problem too. Or the oh-my-god-I-can't-actually-stop-talking-or-even-slow-down-and-it's-a-wonder-you-can-understand-me problem.  One or t'other!


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 29, 2003)

It's a bit funny, actually.  IRL, I'm usually a dour, non-involved sort.  However, when _she_ is present, an actual smile appears on my face, mood=good, you know the drill.  It's become a running joke with the 4 or 5 of my friends who know how I feel about her.  

Here's a bit of conversation that took place between myself and my friends Jon and Swati ...I don't know when... as an example:

Jon -  "Hey, Jeremy, cheer up for once!"

Me - "Yeah, sure, fine.  So who's gonna be there today?" *Leanin back in chair*

Jon - "Well, the four of us, possibly Gabe, and oh, _Kamila_ might be there."

Me - *Sits up perfectly straight.* "You sure?"

Swati - *laughs* *To Jon* "Look at him!  He's smiling!"

Me - "Yeah...well...ummm...shut up!"

Both - *laugh*

Me - "So when are we going?"

There, names and all for utmost effect.


----------



## randomling (Jun 29, 2003)

Awwww. Young love. 

Hope it works out for you Angc! In 23 years I have yet to have an interesting man (or woman, I'm not picky) look my way even once... guess the "fat furry vampire" look doesn't play that well with most people.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> One more woman will have when I eventually get hitched.   Heck, all the traits women have that bother most men don't bother me at all.  Also, I have little-no interest in most so-called 'manly' subjects I.E. sports, belching, brawling, telling exaggerated stories of sexual exploits, etc.
> *




Hang in there; Pbar and I were friends for two years before we started dating - good way to do it, IMO. 

On a related note; there's no hope of anything more than friendship if you don't take a risk and _ask her out_! (You don't even have to wait two years ).


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 29, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *Hang in there; Pbar and I were friends for two years before we started dating - good way to do it, IMO. *



Yeah, friends for over two years for Kriskrafts and myself too.  I've always found that friendships first make for much better realtionships later.   Be prepared however, for some version of the "I don't think of you that way" line when you suggest something more.  If it's right, however, the answer will be along the lines of "sure".   

In the meanwhile, isn't it great that this thread has shown how much both gender gaming there is out there!


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 29, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *
> On a related note; there's no hope of anything more than friendship if you don't take a risk and ask her out! (You don't even have to wait two years ). *




sure there is, she could ask him out.    Thats how I got my gamer boy!  

Kahuna Burger


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 29, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> <----- Ah, Ryoga over there.  That's me!  Easily lost, mute when around the love interest and all that.  But all that violence....just isn't me.  *Annihilates enemy civilian population in Age of Empires II.* *




Do you get a nosebleed when exposed to cleavage?  

Kahuna Burger


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 29, 2003)

I posted this in another thread but I'll ask the question here.  There are guys out there who don't fall into the ethnic caucasion majority who game.  How many non-caucasion women out there game?

I am one as an Asian woman but I'm curious how many others there are out there.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 29, 2003)

No...but when I get splashed with cold water I get cravings for corn.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 29, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Awwww. Young love.
> 
> Hope it works out for you Angc! In 23 years I have yet to have an interesting man (or woman, I'm not picky) look my way even once... guess the "fat furry vampire" look doesn't play that well with most people.  *




Fat furry vampire look?


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Fat furry vampire look?  *



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 29, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Kahuna Burger: I'm with you on makeup! And dresses, actually. I just feel like a man in drag!
> 
> I can just about pull off a skirt, but I've never really figured out how to shave my legs properly...
> *




So don't!     OK, easy for me to say, I'm blond and never shaved my legs so the hair isn't supernoticable... And for the sake of the faint of heart, I will leave aside comments on armpits... 

I like loose dresses and skirts, esp during the summer. Very comfy, easy to throw on in the morning when I just wanna roll out of bed and take a quick jaunt. But only the slipover/tie in back kind. And never for business. (well, ok, a few times at my office job I did "business victorian" - button up shirt, blazer and an ankle length skirt.)

Kahuna Burger


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 29, 2003)

ok leg shaving is OT but hey - we could of course move this into the Girl Talk forum if we want to...but what the hell why not 

Leg shaving can really be a very relaxing and fun experience.  (and quite erotic but we won't go into that here) take a really nice bath, put up some good smelling bath salts or bubble stuff...play some music....get a really nice razor, get some really silky shaving lotion and just take your time.  Then lather yourself with moisterizer afterwards.

If you make it a time to pamper yourself, then it turns out to be really relaxing.  I do it and I love it.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You thinking about children?  Have children? Or trying to find the right man to have children with?
> 
> *




Well, I regard it more as "Slowly wearing the right man down until he stops stalling and gets on with it before I'm beyond my peak breeding window."...  

Love kids, of all ages. 

Kahuna burger


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 29, 2003)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, I regard it more as "Slowly wearing the right man down until he stops stalling and gets on with it before I'm beyond my peak breeding window."...
> 
> ...




hehe =)

well I'm more of the "If he hasn't caught up with me after I give him some time, then I'll find someone else who is at the place where I am" sort of thing


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 29, 2003)

I think it may be appropriate to change the thread title to '_What Women Want_...' right about now...or maybe I'm experiencing a brain fart.  Who knows?

EDIT:  _"...and Can Men Supply It?"_


----------



## Xeriar (Jun 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *I posted this in another thread but I'll ask the question here.  There are guys out there who don't fall into the ethnic caucasion majority who game.  How many non-caucasion women out there game?
> 
> I am one as an Asian woman but I'm curious how many others there are out there. *




I knew a girl of native american descent who gamed, although by her looks it would take a bit of digging to find it out, her name was a dead giveaway (Xia..., Xio..., achu!  oi...) - as was her house and family.

I knew a mulatto in high school (half-african half-caucasian) who gamed a lot...  She was a woman of amazing intelligence, and then some.

Don't know any others, though no doubt there are some online.


----------



## Dr. Strangemonkey (Jun 29, 2003)

I grew up gaming with women.  Learned to game from a woman.  All through high school my game group was mostle women.  Only in college did it grow to be mostly men.  Last year I gamed with no women, and this year only one.


			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't know why some women in my profession think that in order to perform it, we have to dress like the guys (I so do not - I am so tomboy-girly girl) and talk just like them.
> 
> ...




I have friend in the biology grad school of my university who complains of this problem.  At the time I was more than a little confident that it would go away when her fellows started to need her to actually talk to superiors and other professionals.  It will make me very sad if that is not true.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> * How many non-caucasion women out there game? *



Kriskrafts is at least one-quarter Native American (the percentage is probably higher, but that is as much as we can verify).


----------



## Talath (Jun 29, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *No...but when I get splashed with cold water I get cravings for corn. *




You too?


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 29, 2003)

It's worth pointing out that there are a whole lot more women here than most people think! Many lurk in the story hour forum, though, or just post occasionally. I personally know eleven or twelve women who post here, and that's just considering folks that I've actually met.

I'm always amazed when people say that they've never gamed with women.  At a mini-con we recently had, about 15 of the 34 attendees we had were women, and I'd estimate that most full-blown gaming conventions are about 20% female. In comparison, most of the games I'm in are about 40-50% female. I think we're spoiled because we live in Boston.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

The ethnicity question: I'm mostly caucasion (irish & german) with some native american heritage (cherokee and sioux). Usually when asked, I claim to be 'american' which bothers people for some reason.

New questions: We've established that female gamers exist and are good or bad at the hobby about as often as their male counterparts. What about GMs and GCs? Women, do you prefer to play, run games, or mix it up (and if so what percentage of your gaming time is devoted to each - not prep time, usually  running the game burns that up a lot more than playing does)? Guys, do you like or dislike games run by women?


----------



## megamania (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Another female gamer here....*



			
				Gossamerblade said:
			
		

> *The guys in my group had been gaming together for several years before I joined them, and it was several more years before I felt truly accepted. I knew I was "one of the guys" when they stopped apologizing every time a profanity slipped out.  *




You know, I never thought about it before but you're right.  Our group always apologizes if something rude is said with any of our female players.  Hmmm.  Human conditioning...


----------



## megamania (Jun 29, 2003)

Uzumaki said:
			
		

> * I am asexual. *




!  I couldn't do that...not willingly at least.  You have more control than most people.  Certainly more than myself.

But do you mean asexual or celebite?  Asexual I believe involves reproduces without a mate.  (Biology wasn't my created strength)


----------



## Conner@Home (Jun 29, 2003)

OK, I knew it would take a special thread to get me stop lurking and register, but I never thought it would be a women seeking women personal's ad... ( smiley here )

I haven't gamed in a long time, which is another reason why I haven't posted before, but when I did, we always played with both sexes. Maybe my experience is not typical, but I am kind of surprised that there are not more women on the boards here.

PS:  Dear women: Please don't move your girl talk to a private forum, this is too much fun to read!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jun 29, 2003)

First of all, welcome to the boards Connor.

Second, in the last 3 or 4 long-term campaigns I've run, without taking my wife into account, there have been both women and minorities, but both groups not represented by the same person (at least not yet). My current campaign involves 2 female players and one male minority. I have never had a female DM (or GM), which I think is weird. I'm not at all opposed to the idea, though.

As far as players go, I would say that one of the most interesting (and I mean interesting in the most positive way possible) players I've had was one of the women. She was very much into in-character roleplaying and just as much into combat. Not a bad problem solver either.


----------



## Farganger (Jun 29, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *It's worth pointing out that there are a whole lot more women here than most people think! Many lurk in the story hour forum, though, or just post occasionally. I personally know eleven or twelve women who post here, and that's just considering folks that I've actually met.
> 
> I'm always amazed when people say that they've never gamed with women.  At a mini-con we recently had, about 15 of the 34 attendees we had were women, and I'd estimate that most full-blown gaming conventions are about 20% female. In comparison, most of the games I'm in are about 40-50% female. I think we're spoiled because we live in Boston. *




Boston is definitely a good area for gaming.  I DM one group and play in another (with no overlap with Piratecat's group): my group had two regular female players (out of five) and the one I play in has three (out of seven).  

Indeed, the actual ratio of male to female players is 50/50, since there is overlap among the male players in the two groups but not among the female players.


----------



## Xeriar (Jun 29, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *New questions: We've established that female gamers exist and are good or bad at the hobby about as often as their male counterparts. What about GMs and GCs? Women, do you prefer to play, run games, or mix it up (and if so what percentage of your gaming time is devoted to each - not prep time, usually  running the game burns that up a lot more than playing does)? Guys, do you like or dislike games run by women? *




The only person I met who -only- ran games was a male.  Since I know about 50% more male gamers than female, this could just be who I've gamed with.

I do know one woman who mostly GMs.  

I know about a half dozen other women who play half and gm half or so (ratio seems even, anyway).

Compared to the number of gamer women I've known, this ratio is a lot smaller than it is in men (1/6th versus, I would say, nearly half).  Some never care for the idea of GMing, I think most others are a bit worried about how they'll do, and seem to focus on being a player first and try to 'grow' into GMing like a tree, or something.

As for quality, the three best GMs I've been under were males.  I'm certain one or two of the female GMs are on this calibre - it's just that I haven't been able to play much under them :-/

On the other hand, I've never regretted playing under a female GM, unlike a good number of men I ran into ("Okay guys stop roleplaying lets go out and kill stuff!" "..." )


----------



## Celtavian (Jun 29, 2003)

*re*



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> *It's worth pointing out that there are a whole lot more women here than most people think! Many lurk in the story hour forum, though, or just post occasionally. I personally know eleven or twelve women who post here, and that's just considering folks that I've actually met.
> 
> I'm always amazed when people say that they've never gamed with women.  At a mini-con we recently had, about 15 of the 34 attendees we had were women, and I'd estimate that most full-blown gaming conventions are about 20% female. In comparison, most of the games I'm in are about 40-50% female. I think we're spoiled because we live in Boston. *




You must be spoiled. I haven't met or played with a single female gamer having gamed over 20 years, including hanging out at hobby stores in my younger years. 

Met alot of women who play MMORPG's like EQ. Women seem to love the social aspect intertwined with the game aspect of MMORPG's. I would imagine more women would be inclined to game in groups that extended the simple gaming experience into a better social experience.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 29, 2003)

One of my Ex-Girlfriends was a gamer, but we never did, since I was at a point where finding a group was nigh-on-impossible.

I'm not sure whether she's still my ex now, though, especially after the stuff that happened on Friday (and she hadn't even had half a glass of the rum she drank!).  Probably, since she doesn't seem to mind casual sex...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 29, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *One of my Ex-Girlfriends was a gamer, but we never did, since I was at a point where finding a group was nigh-on-impossible.
> 
> I'm not sure whether she's still my ex now, though, especially after the stuff that happened on Friday (and she hadn't even had half a glass of the rum she drank!).  Probably, since she doesn't seem to mind casual sex... *




 

TMI


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> TMI *




Hardly! On grandma-less forums, I would have given extensive details on the whole episode!


----------



## randomling (Jun 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Fat furry vampire look?  *




Overweight, unnatural facial hair, excessively pale...

...blood on teeth.... 



P-cat, I wish I lived in Boston! The number of women gamers I've actually met I could count on two fingers of one hand...


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 29, 2003)

Conner@Home said:
			
		

> *
> PS:  Dear women: Please don't move your girl talk to a private forum, this is too much fun to read! *




Randomling's "Girl Talk" forums are open to anyone who wants to join... with the warning that they're full of lots of girly subjects.... check it out, it's even more fun than this thread.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 29, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> * I think we're spoiled because we live in Boston. *



We are spoiled PC.   This thread, and the parallel thread over in Randomling's House led Kriskrafts and I to a long conversation last night on the subject.    She commented about how, despite the vast number of conventions we all attended, a large number of players still refused to accept her as a equal due to her gender.    

It reminded me of one thing that I saw happen several times marshalling RPGA games - players who had never met either of them before that would make an effort to switch tables to avoid having either Kriskrafts for a D&D DM or KidCathulhu as a CofC GM.    I would allow it, just because I didn't want either gamemaster to have to be stuck with a player with a sexist attitude.   I also knew that the players were really just hurting themselves, switching from the best GM that slot to an inferior one.


----------



## fusangite (Jun 29, 2003)

Originally posted by Silver Moon



> We are spoiled PC.   This thread, and the parallel thread over in Randomling's House led Kriskrafts and I to a long conversation last night on the subject.    She commented about how, despite the vast number of conventions we all attended, a large number of players still refused to accept her as a equal due to her gender.
> 
> It reminded me of one thing that I saw happen several times marshalling RPGA games - players who had never met either of them before that would make an effort to switch tables to avoid having either Kriskrafts for a D&D DM or KidCathulhu as a CofC GM.    I would allow it, just because I didn't want either gamemaster to have to be stuck with a player with a sexist attitude.   I also knew that the players were really just hurting themselves, switching from the best GM that slot to an inferior one.




Much as discrimination based on something one cannot control (race, sex, etc.) hurts regardless of the underlying reasons behind it, I think it is a mistake to assume that when men try to avoid gaming with you or display obvious discomfort or hostility based on your gender, that this arises from them believing you to be inferior. 

Gaming is often tough for people when they are socially uncomfortable; for many gamers, gaming is the only social activity in which they do not feel uncomfortable. For many such maladjusted individuals, the presence of a woman in the group they're gaming with can destroy their sense of social comfort. If such a person has spent their hard-earned money to attend a convention, I can understand why they might feel entitled to be in a group that was exclusively male -- and therefore one in which they could relax and enjoy themselves. 

Obviously, such feelings of insecurity spring from a belief in the inequality of male and female gamers but I would argue that they are far more likely to derive from a belief in the superiority, not the inferiority of women.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 29, 2003)

Okay Fusangite, that makes sense.    But I still feel that anyone who intentionally bypasses an opportunity to play Call of Cthulhu with KidCthulhu has already failed their sanity check.


----------



## Maldur (Jun 29, 2003)

I always had at least one women in my groups, playing all kindsa games/genres/characters.

some of the things said here (and in a small discussion on randomlings house) sadden me completely.

Silvermoon, kriskrafts, PC, your not spoiled: you are doing things like it suppose to be done.

Gods what is the world backwards sometimes


----------



## Afrodyte (Jun 29, 2003)

To answer the question about minority female gamers, I'm one.  I spell my screen nick like this for a reason *wink*.  

To make things more "weird," although I did grow up in a mostly white, suburban area, my parents grew up in poor, black, and rural.  Rather than try to shield me from what they went through, they shared their experiences with me, so I was always conscious (even if I was young and naive) of the dynamics of race and gender in this country (USA, hooray!).  To make matters "worse," I went to an HBCU.  Yet, I am not a card-carrying member of the Nation of Islam, the Black Panthers, or the Mao Maos, nor would I like to be (sexism being the main turn-off, the other being a tendency to think of white people as beyond hope---an attitude that white supremacists have towards minorities).  So, for a real long time now I have had difficulty explaining the dynamics of identity and politics and how I, due to my circumstances, cannot divorce the two.  It's been...frustrating...to say the least.  Fortunately, the people who have understand me most amongst "the enemy" tended to be gamers.


----------



## Zander (Jun 29, 2003)

Most of the long-term gaming groups I've been in have had at least one gamer girl. And quite a few con games too.

Mobidity and Miho who post (or have posted) on these boards are both female.

As for racial minority female gamers, one of the regulars in my gaming group when I was an undergrad was an Asian woman (half Philipina, half Singaporean IIRC). And there's a black female gamer that I've talked to at a couple of Dragonmeets. I suspect that Afro-Caribbean women are one of the most under-represented groups among gamers.  

(BTW I'm a white male. Apologies for contributing to the gamer stereotype  )


----------



## tarchon (Jun 29, 2003)

Everybody in our game, until it fizzled a few weeks ago, was a minority.  We had a potter, a guy from Northern Kentucky, a guy from Western Kentucky, an Army reservist, and a person of colorblindness.   It was kind of a tense blend, obviously, and ultimately we broke up due to tension over cultural differences.  I think diversity counseling might have helped, but we didn't get it in time sadly.

Personally, I think 6-fingered Tasmanian hermaphrodites with long earlobes are the most underrepresented minority among gamers, but I'm a long-time member of the umbrella group Americans for Social Justice for Six-Fingered Tasmanian Hermaphrodites With Earlobes of Various Lengths (ASJSFTHWEVL), so I'm somewhat biased.


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 29, 2003)

tarchon said:
			
		

> *Everybody in our game, until it fizzled a few weeks ago, was a minority.  We had a potter,  *




 i cannot believe you are saying this, we all know potters form a solid majority!


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 29, 2003)

Just saw the new avatar, sixchan, NICE!


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 29, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *Just saw the new avatar, sixchan, NICE! *




Thanks! 

It's not as large as I'd like it to be (since on the other site I used it it was 140x130 pixels), but it suffices, and looks badass sailor-cool. 

If only we could have unlimited avatars, for I truly have the greatest avatar ever:

Note: Translated roughly as "I DON'T KNOW AS WELL!"


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 29, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *If only we could have unlimited avatars, for I truly have the greatest avatar ever:
> 
> Note: Translated roughly as "I DON'T KNOW AS WELL!" *



  Correct me if I'm wrong, but is that Akane?


----------



## tarchon (Jun 29, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> i cannot believe you are saying this, we all know potters form a solid majority! *



Potters certainly form a majority of solids, anyway.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 29, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but is that Akane? *




You're wrong.  

It's Tomo, from Azumanga Daioh!  One of my favourite Manga (despite my complete inability to read Japanese, and therefore my need to read translations), and as soon as I get a subtitled version, sure to be one of my favourite Anime.


----------



## Conner@Home (Jun 29, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> *First of all, welcome to the boards Connor.
> 
> *




Thanks! 

I forgot to mention that many of my gaming pals were different flavors of asian, both men and women.  No reason for this beyond blind chance I suppose. I have dated women of many ethnic backgrounds, and my best friend and roomate through graduate school is a Korean guy. Interestingly enough, my last girlfriend is also asian, a beautiful Japanese woman. I think she broke up with me beacause of our size difference: I'm 6 foot 4 inches, and she is only 5'1"... Didn't bother me any though. 

PS: I'm not meaning to perpetuate any stereotype by stating the above, that's just the way it went down!


----------



## Conner@Home (Jun 29, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Randomling's "Girl Talk" forums are open to anyone who wants to join... with the warning that they're full of lots of girly subjects.... check it out, it's even more fun than this thread. *




Hmmm... Maybe I'll "lurk" over there too. Don't worry though, I'm harmless.


----------



## Conner@Home (Jun 30, 2003)

Conner@Home said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hmmm... Maybe I'll "lurk" over there too. Don't worry though, I'm harmless. *




Talk about being baited! I got shut out of the special girls forum and received this message: 

"Sorry, but only users granted special access can read topics in this forum" 

!!! Guess I'll take my testosterone elsewhere! !!


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Jun 30, 2003)

*sniff...*

hey, I signed up at randomlings house but do not have the special powers needed to access the girl talk forum.... sad kahuna....

Kahuna Burger


----------



## randomling (Jun 30, 2003)

Don't worry, be happy! I added you.


----------



## Conner@Home (Jun 30, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Don't worry, be happy! I added you. *




Added who? I still can't get in... 

Hmmm... I can't get in the men's group either. Do I need to show a birth certificate or something?


----------



## randomling (Jun 30, 2003)

No, but the group moderator has to approve you. I can do that for girls, but not boys, I'm afraid.  Have you signed up?


----------



## Conner@Home (Jun 30, 2003)

Conner@Home said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Added who? I still can't get in...
> 
> ...




Oh - I see the usergroup icon above now... 

I'm "pending access" now. 

Is there some sort of "test" I should be cramming for?


----------



## Conner@Home (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm soo in there right now...


----------



## randomling (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm thinking of posting some guidelines for male participants in Girl Talk. For now, just be aware that it's intended as a place for women, and anything you say will be taken down as evidence.


----------



## Conner@Home (Jun 30, 2003)

How am I doing so far?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm also a woman (the SN's a long story...).  My name is Holly, I'm going into my fifth year of college majoring in athletic training (sports medicine) and secondary science education.  I live in the wonderful state of Iowa.  I've been gaming for about 7 years, the last four very intensely at college.  At 22 years of age, I've finally started DMing as well as playing.


----------



## Agback (Jun 30, 2003)

Conner@Home said:
			
		

> *I think she broke up with me beacause of our size difference: I'm 6 foot 4 inches, and she is only 5'1"... *




A bagatelle! My father was 6'7" and my mother is 5'0". They were married for 51 years.

Regards,


Agback


----------



## Conner@Home (Jun 30, 2003)

Agback said:
			
		

> *
> 
> A bagatelle! My father was 6'7" and my mother is 5'0". They were married for 51 years.
> 
> ...




Cool!  So how tall did you end up being?


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 30, 2003)

Conner@Home said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cool!  So how tall did you end up being? *




Wombats usually aren't too tall...


----------



## Agback (Jun 30, 2003)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *Wombats usually aren't too tall... *




Try to keep track, Angc! I'm a gorilla, not a wombat.

Conner: I am 5'10-and-a-half. And I have brothers 5'10", 5'11", and 5'11-and-a-half. My sisters are 5'5" and 5'6".

A tip for your girlfriend, though: my eldest brother required an emergency Caesar, and my elder sister an instrumental. The rest of us were wisely induced three weeks early.

Regards,


Agback


----------



## Sharraunna (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm Tara, 22 years old.

I prefer to play rather than DM, since I'm not confident enough to create a campaign.  Mostly I game, whether table top, console or PC or read.  Sometimes I write poetry, short stories, etc.


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 30, 2003)

Oooh lots of girlies here. Yes, I'm yet another female gamer ... despite the fact that I've been quizzed several times on the fact that apparently I don't have a female-looking avatar. Started gaming 3 years ago when my girlfriend's husband wanted to game and she refused to lose him every Sunday arvo or be the only newbie/female gamer ... thus I was recruited and shortly thereafter became addicted. I'm an Aussie who's currently putting up with the dreadful weather in ye olde England, have lived on this mighty planet for 27 years and am an actuary (read financial statistician of death). ... just reread this, sounds like an ad in the 'personals' column.


----------



## nimisgod (Jun 30, 2003)

Conner@Home said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention that many of my gaming pals were different flavors of asian, both men and women.  *




Different flavors of asian. Hmm... am I chocolate or strawberry? I like strawberry. Maybe I'm ube.

I'm a guy but I often get mistaken for a girl ever since I let my hair grow long. I guess my lack of height and my slim build are factors in that too, I guess.

Kinda sick but I love watching guys smile at me in their cars. I just smile back and wave. "Surprise..."

On the subject at hand, I've actually "corrupted" some of my friends, my sister and some of my sisters' into grrl gamers. Most of them have been swallowed up by real life but I think they're willing to game if I ask.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jun 30, 2003)

I am a 26 year old female. I grew up in the Boston area.  

I have been around gaming for a long time, but just recently started playing (previous people I knew who gamed wouldn't let me join...one group , run by an ex boyfriend, didn't want any women in the group cause that was their "man time" ; second group were a handful of pretentious little twits who essentially told me I was not "goth" enough to play with them; that group had two women).

I went to three colleges, ended up with two degrees, not as impressive as Kitana's 3 degrees  but still pretty respectable. These degrees were not in spelling as you can see, they were in  pyschology and sociology. I have a strong interest in the social impact of gaming. IMO , I think gamers and people who are open to gaming tend to be smarter  and more creative than non gamers. 

Aside from gaming my interests include sideshow/carnival stuff,  fantasy, sci fi, MST3K, collecting record albums from the 50's with really goofy cover art, musicals, animation (& anime), animals,  writing & reading (non fiction, fantasy, satire, erotica). My favorite author is Christopher Moore, my favorite bands are Rush and the Counting Crows. I also like a large assortment of other bands / musicians that don't "go" together. I refuse to identify myself with a genre. I want a PT Cruiser and when I get one, I am going to take lots of aimless drives, listening to music, because that's fun.  I have a soft spot for cute fluffy animals (esp. bats), cute fluffy plush toys, and chocolate.

My dislikes are loud, obnoxious people, reality tv, people who talk in hip hop slang once they are out of high school, people who chat on cel phones in public places, pretentiousness and people who lack common sense. And I often take slack for this but...I am not a big fan of small children.  

I don't think I fit the "gamer" stereotype. I am a bit anti-social but not in a psychotic way. I just prefer to keep to myself. I have a boyfriend, also a gamer, and a few close friends. I don't like doing stuff like going to clubs, parties etc. and try to avoid such things at all costs. 

I currently work for one of the biggest publishers in the country, and explaining my job would require way more space than I want to take up here. I handle the companys book returns. 

I like chocolate chip cookies and diet coke. 

I have known approximately 6 female gamers in my life, including me.



That's me, in a nutshell.

~Sheri


----------



## Morbidity (Jun 30, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> *I like chocolate chip cookies and diet coke.
> *




Yummy double-choc, choc-chip cookies or muffins or ice-cream. All good.


----------



## Harlequin_1998 (Jun 30, 2003)

My wife is very anti-gaming. What advice can you gals give me to get her more interested in gaming (in general) or at least more tolerant of it?


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jun 30, 2003)

Morbidity said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yummy double-choc, choc-chip cookies or muffins or ice-cream. All good. *





All of a sudden...I'm very , very hungry...

oreos...mmmmm


----------



## Balsamic Dragon (Jun 30, 2003)

Late posting because I was busy this weekend 

I am a girl gamer, although most people on the boards already know that!

Claims to fame: gaming for over 20 years (soon to be 25!), once ran a game for all men where their characters were all 15 year old Japanese school girls, and once scandalized my dorky Vampire players with a lesbian werewolf (you're just jealous because my tongue is longer than your  ).

Don't do makeup, but have lots of girly clothes and too few shoes!  I'll have to check out the girl forum and get some tips 

Oh, and married to a gamer, and live in the Boston area (hi piratecat!) where female gamers rule!

Balsamic Dragon


----------



## Belen (Jun 30, 2003)

Another male here, although I do have one young lady in our group.  I have only gamed with two ladies in my life, although I have met a few more on boards and the like.

The lady who games with my group now is 23 and the most wonderful woman on Earth.  Of course, she is my fiance and she started gaming after we started dating....

She is one of the strongly independent, speak your mind-type of lady.  As a rule, I cannot respect a woman that cannot stand up to me.  Ditsy, fluffheaded women need go elsewhere! 

Dave


----------



## Queenie (Jun 30, 2003)

She is one of the strongly independent, speak your mind-type of lady.  As a rule, I cannot respect a woman that cannot stand up to me.  Ditsy, fluffheaded women need go elsewhere! 

Dave [/B][/QUOTE]

I'm getting the distinct impression that most of the ladies on this board are more of the strongly independent, speak your mind type than the ditsy, fluffhead type...  Yea for us!

 

~Queenie


----------



## Belen (Jun 30, 2003)

Actually, I think most gamer ladies are the independent type.  A woman has to plow through a few more barriers just to game than men.  Gaming, I think, is more of a stigma for women than men.

Men are almost expected to have SOME geekness as even a "fratboy" will play computers games etc.  Most women I know, girly-girls especially, are vicious with regards to social stigmas.

Dave


----------



## Rel (Jun 30, 2003)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> *Another male here, although I do have one young lady in our group.  I have only gamed with two ladies in my life, although I have met a few more on boards and the like.
> 
> The lady who games with my group now is 23 and the most wonderful woman on Earth.  Of course, she is my fiance and she started gaming after we started dating....
> 
> Dave *




[Extremely Brief Hijack]

BelenUmeria, I just noticed that you are from my neck of the woods (I live in Apex as well).  I just wanted to make sure that you're aware of the upcoming North Carolina Game Day II.  If you are interested, we'd love to have you and your fiance in attendance.  If not, no problems.

The planning thread should be floating around on the first or second page of the General forum.

[/Extremely Brief Hijack]

On topic as regards female gamers, in the last month, I've gamed with 5 female gamers and 6 male gamers.


----------



## Gregor (Jun 30, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> *I am a 26 year old female. I grew up in the Boston area.
> 
> I have been around gaming for a long time, but just recently started playing (previous people I knew who gamed wouldn't let me join...one group , run by an ex boyfriend, didn't want any women in the group cause that was their "man time" ; second group were a handful of pretentious little twits who essentially told me I was not "goth" enough to play with them; that group had two women).
> 
> ...





You and I have WAYYYYY too much in common....


----------



## BOZ (Jun 30, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> *(And alsh2o, please add another chapter to the "EN Storytelling" round-robin thread, I enjoyed your last contribution). *




hmm, must locate...


----------



## BOZ (Jun 30, 2003)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *All this time, I thought Sixchan and Kahuna Burger were guys.  Oops.   *




i think sixchan still is a guy.    but i was also surprised about kahuna :embarrassed grin:

i don't assume that everyone on the internet is male per se, but i do assume that they are exact duplicate copies of me, and i get upset when i learn they are not.


----------



## CaptainCalico (Jun 30, 2003)

Late chiming in (somewhat soggy visit to the renfaire this weekend).

I've been gaming for about 12 years - would have been sooner but no one in my highschool gamed, I was garteful for the handful who actually read sci-fi and fantasy. Just about ready to start DMing my first campaign.

In my extended group there are two other women who game, one of whom also runs, and a little girl who just started kindergarten and who recently got her first dicebag.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 30, 2003)

if you want to see gamergrrls check out nutkinland... we've been overrun with them in recent months.


----------



## Conner@Home (Jun 30, 2003)

Agback said:
			
		

> *...
> A tip for your girlfriend, though: my eldest brother required an emergency Caesar, and my elder sister an instrumental. The rest of us were wisely induced three weeks early.   ...
> 
> *




Thanks Ag, I'll let her new boyfriend know if I ever run into him...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 30, 2003)

Harlequin_1998 said:
			
		

> *My wife is very anti-gaming. What advice can you gals give me to get her more interested in gaming (in general) or at least more tolerant of it? *




Find out what she likes - see how it relates to gaming - and then show her.  Find out what it is about gaming that she doesn't like, and then show her how that might be incorrect, or how you can fix it so that it works for her.

Really its quite individualized depending on the woman.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jun 30, 2003)

Gregor said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> You and I have WAYYYYY too much in common.... *




Great minds....

 

~S


----------



## King_Stannis (Jun 30, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Aside from gaming my interests include .....MST3K, *




Hey Djeta! Just curious if you have a tape collection of all of those old MST3K episodes. I probably have about 100 or so of the episodes - 3 to a tape - mostly from the Joel era. That was probably one of the smartest things I've ever done, seeing as the airing rights have expired to just about all of them. 

In fact, I was just watching "Catalina Caper" the other night when my wife went to bed.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Jun 30, 2003)

Harlequin_1998 said:
			
		

> *My wife is very anti-gaming. What advice can you gals give me to get her more interested in gaming (in general) or at least more tolerant of it? *




Invite her to come to a game session (or have one at your home) where she can observe... she'll gain a new understanding of the process & _may_ become interested enough to try it. If she's not interested in gaming herself, she may at least become slightly less 'anti-gaming.' 

In my experience, a lot of people who are against gaming haven't every really tried to understand what it's all about or have misconceptions about RPGs and/or gamers.

Good Luck!


----------



## Harlequin_1998 (Jun 30, 2003)

Unfortunately, I tried having games at our place. She kicked us out.

And as far as interests, she's likes poetry and literature, old movies, soap operas, and laying in bed.

I'm sure she understands how it works, and I'm not trying to get her to start playing or anything, I'd just like her to not give me such a hard time about playing.


----------



## WisdomLikeSilence (Jun 30, 2003)

Another gamer chick here.  I usually don't go out of my way to mention my gender on the boards, though, 'cuz I kinda enjoy seeing whether people react to me differently if they don't know I'm female.  Shouldn't make a difference, but it does.

I'm 29, and have been gaming for about 20 years now (it helps to have an older brother who is really into the hobby).   I was the only girl in my high-school gaming group, but since then things have evened out considerably.  My current group consists of four women and three men (see the Welcome to the Halmae story hour).  I think the number of female gamers is definitely increasing, and it's been a while since I was the only woman at a table.  I could definitely tell some stories, though, >shudder<.

I prefer not to DM, but that has a lot more to do with my roleplaying style than with gender.

My undergraduate degree is in Political Economy, and I'm starting an MBA program in September.

What else?  Hmm, I generally don't bother with makeup, but can be very girly given the proper occasion.  We had a girl's afternoon out on Saturday, so at our regular Sunday session half the players showed up with killer manicures.  Since I normally never paint my nails, the red flashes are a little distracting as I type...

The first gamer I ever dated was a gorgeous redheaded woman from my college group.  The second was a fuzzy guy who won my heart with his ability to convincingly roleplay a prissy female mage.  We're still together.

But damn it, I don't play because of my significant other, and I never have.  I love the game for its own sake.   That’s why I’ve stuck with it for so long.

-WLS


----------



## Rel (Jun 30, 2003)

Tanstaafl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Invite her to come to a game session (or have one at your home) where she can observe... she'll gain a new understanding of the process & may become interested enough to try it. If she's not interested in gaming herself, she may at least become slightly less 'anti-gaming.'
> 
> ...




Perhaps it goes without saying, but you will probably want to clear this with the group beforehand.  It can tend to put a cramp on people's style when you have an _interested_ person observing the game, much less one who is not too keen on the whole idea.

"Hey, everybody.  You all remember my wife?  The one who despises gaming?  She's going to sit in on our game tonight.  Don't worry, she isn't going to interfere with anything.  She'll just be sitting in the corner, occasionally sighing exasperatedly, and asking me 'Can we go now?!' every half an hour or so."


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jun 30, 2003)

King_Stannis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey Djeta! Just curious if you have a tape collection of all of those old MST3K episodes. I probably have about 100 or so of the episodes - 3 to a tape - mostly from the Joel era. That was probably one of the smartest things I've ever done, seeing as the airing rights have expired to just about all of them.
> 
> In fact, I was just watching "Catalina Caper" the other night when my wife went to bed.  *





I do, that. It was a very smart move. Most of them (older episodes) are not even coming out on DVD... Sad really. Catalina Caper is a classic. IMHO, I don't think the newer ones are as good. They're GOOD, mind you, but not the same.

Sampo!

~S


----------



## Rel (Jun 30, 2003)

Harlequin_1998 said:
			
		

> *Unfortunately, I tried having games at our place. She kicked us out.
> 
> And as far as interests, she's likes poetry and literature, old movies, soap operas, and laying in bed.
> 
> I'm sure she understands how it works, and I'm not trying to get her to start playing or anything, I'd just like her to not give me such a hard time about playing. *




I'm certainly not going to speak ill of your wife, Harlequin.  But I think that you deserve from her some respect for your hobby.  Now if it is unfairly and unreasonably interfering with you keeping up your end of the marriage (like if you play RPG's 5 nights a week and never have time to help around the house as a result) then she has some ground to stand on.

I feel sure that you have tried this, but ask her how she would feel if you not only disapproved of her watching soap operas, but belittled her choice to do so at every opportunity or actively tried to interfere with her doing it.  I'm sure she would think that sucked and that you shouldn't do it.  What I'm less clear on is why she would think you don't deserve the same consideration.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jun 30, 2003)

Rel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm certainly not going to speak ill of your wife, Harlequin.  But I think that you deserve from her some respect for your hobby.  Now if it is unfairly and unreasonably interfering with you keeping up your end of the marriage (like if you play RPG's 5 nights a week and never have time to help around the house as a result) then she has some ground to stand on.
> 
> I feel sure that you have tried this, but ask her how she would feel if you not only disapproved of her watching soap operas, but belittled her choice to do so at every opportunity or actively tried to interfere with her doing it.  I'm sure she would think that sucked and that you shouldn't do it.  What I'm less clear on is why she would think you don't deserve the same consideration. *





I was wondering the same thing but didn't want to start a really OT battle like happened back in the gamers dating gamers thread...

I spent quite a while with a guy who belittled everything I liked, went so far as to throw out my dvds, cds , collections if they didn't meet with his "approval". As you can imagine, it was a miserable situation, that thank gawd is over now. 

It's one thing if you completely ignore your wife and she's upset, but if she is giving you a hard time about doing something you enjoy a few times a week, then you need to have a serious discussion with her about it, if you want it to stop. Ask her if it would be the same if you went fishing a few times a week, or played golf, or did some other activity she was not involved in. Ask her how she'd feel if you gave her a hard time about her hobbies.

Best of luck to you,

~Sheri


----------



## jlhorner1974 (Jun 30, 2003)

Sorry, this is slightly OT from the rest of the thread.  I posted in the "Gamers Seeking Gamers" forum already, but I thought I would cross-post here (even though I am a guy).

I have played with about a half-dozen women over the years, and in my experience, it is much more fun to roleplay with women than with men.  In all of the games I have DMed with more than one person, there has been at least one woman.  I actually prefer to play with women now instead of men, if I can.

In the past couple years, I have run two small campaigns that have been ended because of real-life factors.  In both campaigns, I had two women and one man.  And they have been the best campaigns I have ever run.  All of the women I have played with have had a wonderfully refreshing desire to develop their characters outside of roleplaying mechanics, which is something I love to see as a DM.

I am currently looking for players for a new D&D campaign in the Raleigh, NC area.  Couples or single players (age 20+)are encouraged to apply.  If you are interested, or know someone who might be interested, please contact me.  Click on the link in my signature for more info.


----------



## Sialia (Jun 30, 2003)

Add me to the census of female gamers.

I am here.


----------



## King_Stannis (Jun 30, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Ask her if it would be the same if you went fishing a few times a week, or played golf, or did some other activity she was not involved in. Ask her how she'd feel if you gave her a hard time about her hobbies.
> ...




Until my wife started playing, she was glad I was into RPG's because she pretty much always knew where I was. Contrast that to someone who, instead of playing RPG's every friday night, goes out to happy hour with "the guys", and I can't see where any woman would compain. Occasionally my wife (who has been playing now for about 8 years) will tell that to the other players' wives and it makes perfect sense. It's a damn cheap and safe hobby, when it comes down to it.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 30, 2003)

King_Stannis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Until my wife started playing, she was glad I was into RPG's because she pretty much always knew where I was. Contrast that to someone who, instead of playing RPG's every friday night, goes out to happy hour with "the guys", and I can't see where any woman would compain. Occasionally my wife (who has been playing now for about 8 years) will tell that to the other players' wives and it makes perfect sense. It's a damn cheap and safe hobby, when it comes down to it. *



A very good argument/point to bring up, that.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jun 30, 2003)

Another gamer girl here, in fact, I joined just so I could post to this thread.  I am a displaced Wisconsinite, now living in NY to be with a gamer guy.  I have been gaming for about 8 years, although I was around gamers a lot before then.  My first game was WEG Star Wars, and I was still playing that first character 5 years later when I moved.  (As far as I know, the DM still uses her as an NPC.)

Both in WI and NY, most of my gaming groups have been almost evenly split between guys and girls, and I can't say I've noticed a big difference in styles between the genders.  I've seen power-gamers and role-players (as opposed to roll-players) of both sexes.

Outside of gaming, I have a BA in English, and play flute and tenor
sax.  When I was still in college I also participated in choral groups. I love to read, write, attend ren faires, and try to do just about anything that is creative.  Not always successfully, but I try.

Anyone in the Milwaukee/Chicago area who likes ren faires should try the Bristol Faire just north of the WI, IL border.  It's one of the things I miss most about home.


----------



## randomling (Jul 1, 2003)

Hey Orchid Blossom, let me be the first to say welcome to the boards! 

My sister plays the flute.  I used to play the piano until we moved house and the piano had to be sold (no space). At some point I'm going to buy a keyboard and start over again with the music!

Sounds like New England is the place to go for female gamers, doesn't it? Boston, huh? Think Steven Pinker (at MIT) would take me for my PhD?


----------



## orchid blossom (Jul 1, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Hey Orchid Blossom, let me be the first to say welcome to the boards!
> 
> My sister plays the flute.  I used to play the piano until we moved house and the piano had to be sold (no space). At some point I'm going to buy a keyboard and start over again with the music!
> 
> Sounds like New England is the place to go for female gamers, doesn't it? Boston, huh? Think Steven Pinker (at MIT) would take me for my PhD?  *





Thanks!

I tried the piano, but without one at home to practice on, it's pretty difficult.  Plus, my hands are pretty small, I can't hit four keys at once on one hand.

If I could do whatever I wanted with my time, it would be music, writing, and games.


----------



## BSF (Nov 2, 2003)

Heh, ressurecting this thread because of the Female/Male poll.  

OK, my wife is a gamer.  She had played before we met, but I think she has played a lot more since then.    Since we met, I have run all-woman games.  I have run mostly-woman games.  I have run mostly male games.  

I also play in a game with two wonderful woman gamers.  In times past, we have had more women in that group, but it has never dropped below two.  

In a game before that, the DM's wife also played.  Later on, we had a gaming couple join the group.  

Before that, I played in a Champion's Game with a woman.  She and another one of the players eventually began dating and eventually got married!

Before that, another game where the DM's wife also played.  Both were long-term gamers and met through gaming.  We also had a woman or two go through that group.  

So, then we finally get down to the last game I was involved with that did not have any females.  That was back when I was 18 or so.  Way back 15 years.  But, back then, I hadn't even met a female that gamed...


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 2, 2003)

Seeing as how this thread has returned it should be pointed out that the "Girl's Talk" forum over on www.randomlingshouse.com , discussed earlier in this thread, has now gone back to being me a women only forum.   (My wife kriskrafts is a moderator of that forum.)


----------



## Lola (Nov 2, 2003)

Aaaahhh! It's a thread from beyond the grave!    Get the silver bullets! No, wait, that's not right...

Add me to the list, I'm a chick! Wait... _*checks*_ ok, yeah, I am. Uh, hi. *_waves_*


----------



## ssampier (Nov 2, 2003)

I haven't met many female gamers (or ones interested in sci-fi/fantasy ones either). Then again I live in a fairly conservative state. It's great how many of women who post in this thread are educated and pursuing a traditionally male-dominated occupation.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm here too.  Chick? Check. As unofficial First Lady of ENworld (by virtue of a VERY long time married to Piratecat), welcome women, lurkers and vocal.  I find the whole discussion somewhat interesting, mostly because I don't consider gaming a male activity at all.  I started playing at 13 in an all girl group.  As Piratecat said earlier, maybe I'm spoiled, but all my games are at least 50% female, and that's good and natural.

Otherwise, I'm 35, a classically trained singer, a dog trainer, an amateur actress, good with tools, incapable an inept at art or crafts, but a pretty damn good cook.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome KidCthulhu.  I had not seen a post from you in a while, must be because I did read these boards properly ! 

As for the subject of this thread, I'm a male gamer.  However, my girlfriend of 6 years, Julie on these boards, is an avid Gamer.  Maybe she'll post a little later...


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 3, 2003)

Balsamic Dragon said:
			
		

> ...




Female or male, I just think you have one of the funniest nickname of all the messageboards!   

And to contribute to statistics... I played in 3 groups so far, totalling about 18 people: 10 guys (I hope I am not forgetting anyone) and 8 girls (these I am quite confident I remember all   ).


----------



## Steverooo (Nov 3, 2003)

*Hijack!*



			
				KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> ...a dog trainer...




OK, so I gotta askya...  I find 3e's requirement that all animals have an INT of 1 or 2 (IQ of 10 to 20-something) an utterly ridiculous contention, and limiting them to 3 or six tasks the same.  I have been waiting to acquire a CD-ROM full of dog-training manuals, but since we have an "expert" here, I'll ask you:

What do you think of the task-limitations of 3e, for Animal Handling?  Ridiculous, or not?


----------



## KidCthulhu (Nov 3, 2003)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> OK, so I gotta askya...  I find 3e's requirement that all animals have an INT of 1 or 2 (IQ of 10 to 20-something) an utterly ridiculous contention, and limiting them to 3 or six tasks the same.  I have been waiting to acquire a CD-ROM full of dog-training manuals, but since we have an "expert" here, I'll ask you:
> 
> What do you think of the task-limitations of 3e, for Animal Handling?  Ridiculous, or not?




It depends on the animal, Steveroo.  I know for a fact that there are trainers out there teaching complicated behavior chains to chickens, and they're about as dumb as animals get.  And there are animals capable of very complicated behaviors indeed, like seeing eye dogs and assistance animals.  So I do think the limitations are a little low.  Then again, most people who train animals to that level spend a lot of time at it.  Your average ranger is busy saving the world much of the time.

I think the rules are too low, but then again, most players would get a little out of control without an understanding of how animals learn and how behavior chains are formed and linked.  I suppose it's better to be sensible than to have "Skippy the wonder chicken".  There is also the fact that it's one level of training to get Skippy to shake paw in the kitchen for a cookie, and another level entirely to get Skippy to sit and stay on the brink of a pit of lava while you and the party battle monsters (or on a street corner while you cross to the mailbox).


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Nov 3, 2003)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Your average ranger is busy saving the world much of the time.




Thanks for todays laugh.

Ia! Ia! and all that.


----------



## ledded (Nov 3, 2003)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Originally posted by Silver Moon
> 
> Much as discrimination based on something one cannot control (race, sex, etc.) hurts regardless of the underlying reasons behind it, I think it is a mistake to assume that when men try to avoid gaming with you or display obvious discomfort or hostility based on your gender, that this arises from them believing you to be inferior.
> 
> ...




Sorry, even though I am a male gamer I have to jump in here.

I think the root of a lot of these feelings may be *displayed* as certain male gamers thinking female gamers inferior (game-wise) but to be honest, in my opinion based on observation it kinda falls out in one of these categories more often than not:

1)  Insecure men are often threatened by self-assured, empowered women.  Most female gamers I've met (and the few I've played with) tend to be independent women with brains and the greatsword to back it up, and that rattles a lot of men (the actual reason for which eludes me to this day...)

2)  Men are competitive.  Even though in most RPG's you don't "win", per se, most guys are still competitive and secretly harbor the urge to be the guy who outplays, outfights, or out-whatevers the other guys.  For this guy, the mere *thought* of a woman being there that may possibly do something cooler or better than him is intolerable, and to me equally silly as point 1).

3)  Limited female contact.  Let's face it, most gamer guys are NOT the pinnacle of coolness or Brad-Pitt-rugged-but-sensitive-blah-blah-blah;  many dont even have an actual working knowledge of girls, but have plenty of schematics hidden between their mattresses.  The worst in this category may feel so embarressed by a woman, especially one he may be attracted to, seeing him act out his testosterone-soaked fantasies of James-Bond-Meets-Conan male physicality that they feel totally unable to get into character in the presense of a female.  This one is just sad, however can be cured by getting an actual date sometime, or at least by doing things in real life that they may only role-play (except for the whole 'hitting people with sharp objects' part, folks don't even try that at home)

Or, as a female player in one of jonrog1's story hours, who gets picked on all the time by the other males, put it:

"Stoopid Stoopid boys"  ;^)

And girls, I dont understand the behaviors of the males I've described above, so dont hold it against all of us;  there are a few adult males out there to game with (at least, as adult as a man can get while playing with little metal hand-painted dolls, er, ahem, 'action figures', arguing over a dice roll without any money involved, and pantomiming imaginary sword swings while his friends say things like 'sweeeeet')


----------



## ledded (Nov 3, 2003)

Lola said:
			
		

> Aaaahhh! It's a thread from beyond the grave!    Get the silver bullets! No, wait, that's not right...
> 
> Add me to the list, I'm a chick! Wait... _*checks*_ ok, yeah, I am. Uh, hi. *_waves_*





Heh heh, Lola, you never fail to make me laugh when you post...


----------



## ASH (Nov 3, 2003)

Wow, This thread has become huge. 

I am also a chick gamer.  I am a mother of 2 boys. I go to school to get my buisness degree at night, and am a housewife during the day.  My husband is the DM in our group and I did not play until I met him. He love gaming so much that I thought it was important to try to share that with him. So I started gaming, and found I loved it. Its like I found a part of myself that was missing. 

 His group plays alot of games from Call of Cuthulu, Star Wars, to DnD.  
I just usually play DnD 3.5. I cant seem to get interested in other games. Not to mention that 2 times a month we have a session at our house. That means cleaning, and getting the place ready. THen finding babysitters, and so on. But I would not change being married to a gamer for life. It great, Instead of hitting the bar, he likes to spend his time sitting at our place with his freinds who are all really great guys.

I am the only girl in a group that has been as large as 10, I know alot of guys that play in other groups too, none girls. Of course the guys in our group are finally getting engaged and couple of the women have shown some interest and played a bit. So hopefully I can start to count more girls in soon.  

So does anyone have a count of girls yet...?

Also if anyone ever catches me on AOL feel free to IM me, just let me know your on the boards.

Great to have other girls around...


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Nov 3, 2003)

Hmm, I may have already posted all of this elsewhere but...

I am also a female gamer, I'm 29 and I work for a software company.  I started playing D&D about 11 years ago, not long after meeting my best friend.  She and I liked to hang out at the Del Amo Mall Gamekeeper, the first time we went there together the Manager at the time was holding beginner AD&D games in-store for a "Summer Fantasy Festival".  (I won a Ral-Partha Imports miniature of a barbarian).  After that I signed up in the "looking for a game" 3-ring binder at that store and I've been hooked ever since.  I had been aware that D&D existed before that, I used to watch the cartoon, and every so often somebody would do "how to paint a miniature" when a Drama teacher would give us a "give a speech about something" assignment.

I've most often been the only girl in the group, but my longest lasting group in the past had one other woman in it. (The aforementioned best friend.)  The group with the most women I've ever played, sit down, with was a GURPS group who had three women, including myself, which made the boy/girl ratio almost 1:1...  But the fourth guy was gay... So he liked to say that it was 50/50.

I haven't really had a problem with guys looking down on me as a gamer because I'm a woman.  Or if I have, I just didn't notice and managed to win them over before it could become obvious.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm a girl (if any of you saw my now-deceased avatar, you'd know), 100% Korean (with a 100% upper middle class white outlook), 22, and agnostic. Degree in English with a huge emphasis on genetics.  Currently basically unemployed. I got into the hobby of my own volition; freshman year of college I said "why not" and just did it. (I did buy the boxed set way back in middle school, though I never did figure it out with no one to tell me what to do. I had to settle for playing Spellfire as often as possible! I love Spellfire . . . Hehee.)

I've known only one serious girl role-player other than myself, and about three serious girl gamers. I can't get any of my girl friends into it. All of my guy friends are gamers. I actually prefer being the only girl in my groups; when I started playing with girls I got a little jealous. It's kinda cool being called "our girl" by the guys. 

I've been playing table top for about 4 years, but I did the AOL message board thing since AOL was new.

All the people I've ever gamed with in my entire life have been white. I do come from one of the largest centers of the KKK and many other hate groups, though, so maybe that explains it. (Yay Pennsylvania and the USA.) I am, however, trying to get my younger (15 yo) brother into it, and he's black.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 4, 2003)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> As unofficial First Lady of ENworld (by virtue of a VERY long time married to Piratecat).



Hey, It hasn't been that long!  I remember when the two of you were engaged!



			
				KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> ...maybe I'm spoiled, but all my games are at least 50% female, and that's good and natural.



Yes, you are spoiled, because you get to play regularly with a wonderful group of players, regardless of their gender.   Kris and I are both looking forward to seeing you guys again soon at the Boston Game Day!


----------



## masque (Nov 4, 2003)

*Thread Latecomer*

Hi, yet another female gamer checking in, a little late, I know.  I usually live in Muncie, home of Ball State University and the Knights of the Dinner Table, but said University shipped me off to Japan this year, so I'm stuck in a land where gamers are rarer than rubies and the only good, dedicated game store is a place called "Yellow Submarine."  Ergo, most of my game book purchases are PDF, and any gaming I do is online, but all the PBeM and PBP that have open slots are dead, dying, or otherwise incapacitated (stunned, maybe?).

In any case, my normal gaming group consists of 4 girls-me, my two roommates, and a friend-and 2 guys-my boyfriend, and the friend's boyfriend.  I'm the D&D DM, though I've heard that another, more sugar-fed female DM has taken my place.  Three of us runs a different group that has more or less the same members--mine is D&D, my roommate runs V:tM, my boyfriend has a D&D game and a CoC d20 game, and we switch off on a BESM game.  Since we're all Japanese majors (except for one Comm-major-Japanese-minor), and all in the anime club, our games tend to revolve around those subjects.

I'm a senior have a Japanese major, with minors in Asian studies, physics, applied physics, and linguistics, with a dropped creative writing because they don't teach creative writing, just "my style of writing, and if you deviate from it, you might be somewhat skilled but are ultimately misguided."  Yeah.  Who's up for elementary particle physics in Japanese?

That's pretty much an overview of me.  Can anyone recommend a PBeM or PBP game that isn't dead and needs players?


----------



## zenld (Nov 4, 2003)

As yet another male daring to believe he can add anything of importance to a female thread, I can only say, "Why don't any of you live near me?"

I played for years without believing women would tolerate gaming in a man much less play themselves. Then I met a wonderful woman who started playing because she saw it was something important to me. She then became utterly hooked. Even after we went our own ways (and yes we stayed friends, in fact she is my best friend) she continued to play in my group until she moved to another state. And now she wants me to start an online game so she can play again.

Now I do believe in female gamers. And my new tabletop game has an even mix. Made even more fun by the fact that I have only one person (male) who has ever gamed before. Its been fun so far.

I hope more women continue to join the game. What better hobby to have, and a great one for a couple to share. To all of you with gamer SOs, I will remain envious until I get my own.

[hijack]Masque, I am starting a d20Modern PbP within the next two weeks (the one aforementioned for my friend). If this is of any interest to you, drop me an email and I will send you more info. Same to anyone. I am not certain yet of how many players I will allow, but you can always ask. [/hijack]

zen

zenld@yahoo.com


----------



## Ogre Mage (Nov 4, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> All the people I've ever gamed with in my entire life have been white. I do come from one of the largest centers of the KKK and many other hate groups, though, so maybe that explains it. (Yay Pennsylvania and the USA.) I am, however, trying to get my younger (15 yo) brother into it, and he's black.



This is a little off topic, but I am Asian and almost all the people who I've gamed with were white.  I have been playing D&D for over a decade.  The only exceptions were a mixed-race friend who I still game with, a black guy in my high school group in the early 90s and a (full blooded) black girl who played a few sessions in my college group and then dropped out.  I've actually found people of color gamers to be even more unusual than women gamers.  I have gamed with about 10-12 women in my lifetime.  In 15 years I have NEVER gamed with another Asian person.  Ever.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Nov 4, 2003)

Ogre Mage said:
			
		

> In 15 years I have NEVER gamed with another Asian person.  Ever.




[hijack]
I haven't experienced that as much, being Florida (especially South Florida) has a large multi-cultural base, there is usually at least some diversity.  I would say by LARPing I encountered more diversity, but LARPing is a whole different animal itself. 
[/hijack]


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 4, 2003)

Oh yeah--

I've never DM'ed, but I'd love to. Three things stop me: 1) lack of knowledge of the rules, 2) lack of time, and 3) fear I won't do well. The second two don't really bother me, but the first one is a problem, IMO. ::shrug::

As for games, I believe that Endur might be recruiting for House Millithor in CotSQ (check my sig for the OOC thread). I dunno, though, don't want to talk for him. It's a great game though!

Edit: There's only three of us in Clockwork, Steam, and Sorcery, if you're interested. It's kind of slow right now, but I think that's mostly because there's only three of us.  (A bunch of people dropped out around the time I joined up.)


----------



## Julie (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey there!
Another female gamer here, as you can see by may name, avatar and signature. I'am 27 and have been gaming on and off for little over 5 years. My wonderfull hubby, Guillaume, who is also a gamer, introduced me to the game, I've been hooked since then. 

I must admit that I had very bad prejudices about RPGs before starting to play, mostly because I had no idea what it was. I've always been interested by medieval fantasy stuff (books, art, movies, etc.) but now more than ever. I decided to try RPG table-top gaming because: 1) it was my husband's favourite hobby, 2) I couldn't stand knowing he was having so much fun without me   3) I couldn't stand not understanding what he was doing and why he was having so much fun.

I haven't gamed with many women. The first was friend of ours and an avid gamer, but we only had time for one game before every one went their way. The second was also a friend which we introduced to D&D (I personnaly started out with GURPS), but then we moved. The third was in more steady group, but it fell apart as everyone went their way, again. After than I've played with another group where I was the only female gamer. It lasted 2 years, but then we moved, again! I've played on and off as a single player with my hubby as DM over these 5 years and I'm now playing a PbP game with only men. I've tried only once to DM and wasn't very good at it, probably because of my lack of self-confidence   . We've tried to start gaming with the local Grayhawk group, but they keep setting games on weekends we can't go!

I'm actually on the home stretch of my PhD in environmental sciences (biology   ). I have a masters in oceanography (marine biology) and BSc in biology. I'm a french canadian, hey   , and live in Rimouski (a small city in Eastern Quebec). I like reading, sports, gardening, painting, drawing, sewing, RPG games (PC, console, tabletop), games in general, none of which I have time to enjoy properly because of my workload. Gawed, I can't wait to be able to take my weekends off!

Sorry for the length of the post  

EDIT: Oh, and I like girly girly stuff. I usually don't wear much makup, but given the occasion, I like to pamper myself. I like shoes, although I'm terribly hard to fit. I also like clothes, especially the ones I make myself, when I get them right   , because they usullay fit me! However, my financial situation being what it is, I usually don't go shoping very often   .

Julie


----------



## randomling (Nov 5, 2003)

Ooh look! My thread came back to life! 

Just wanted to say a big "hey" to those of you who hadn't posted before. It's nice to meet you all! I have an intro waaaay back on page 1, and there's been some discussion of the Girl Talk forum that I have on my boards. (Shameless plug coming up.)

We're women only, but we're not necessarily just for girl-gamers. To join, you first need to sign up for my boards (link in the sig). Then click on Usergroups, find The Girls and join. I have to approve you, but I'm online a few times a day, so if you check back in a few hours I should have you signed up. After that you'll be able to see Girl Talk.

Non-girls will be booted immediately, so please don't sign up if you're a guy! 

(/plug)

On another note - seems to me like a lot of the women around here are either in academia, studying, or otherwise intellectual types. Cool for me - I'm in the last year of my degree and seriously thinking about postgrad work. I might even do something on the linguistics of RPGs...


----------



## randomling (Nov 6, 2003)

*bump*

Any more ENWorld women out there want to say hi?


----------



## CaptainCalico (Nov 7, 2003)

I think I posted here long, long ago, but here is an update:

As well as playing I'm *running* (as of 3 sessions ago). The group consists of:
My husband (Human Paladin)
Single/divorced male friend (Gnome Rogue/Gunsmith/Alchemist)
Female 1/2 of a couple (Human Wizard)
Male 1/2 of the same couple (Human Bard)
Single male (Half-Elf Psion)
Single male (Elf Sorcerer)

So far so good!


----------



## Annakie (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm charming in late here, too but wanted to say "Hi!"

I'm a female, 28, and a gamer.   I work in Network Operations for a small telecommunications company in the Dallas area, and I'm still single.  I've been a geek pretty much my whole life, mostly a computer geek but started gaming a few years ago.   I play a lot of DAOC and other RPG's... work on my house.... and go out with friends in my spare time, which there isn't a lot of.

I started playing beceause my guy friends decided to play after not playing since High School, but we only played a couple of times.  Then a friend at work asked me if I wanted to play with him and his friends, so I started playing every weekend 2 years ago and now I'm hooked!  I mostly play 3.0 but I'd like to try other things out, just never had the chance.

My gaming group is 2 females (one is the DM, one is me) and 2 males.  I also DM in a pbmb game with all the same people I play with in the Sunday game plus two others (both guys), and play online in another game where there's 4 guys and 2 girls, and a male DM.   I've played in a few other online games that never really took off, but I usually ended up beingthe only female in those games.  I'd LOVE to play in an all female game just once, though.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 7, 2003)

I agree! It would be fun to be in an all-girl group . . . irregardless of my feelings about not being the only girl in a mostly-guy group.


----------



## randomling (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd love to play in an all-female group (preferably with a female DM, too)! My few experiences of gaming with other women have been fantastic -- from elven girl-bonding to just hanging out with the monk. 

Seonaid, Annakie, I saw you both signed up to my boards. You want me to add you to Girl Talk?


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 8, 2003)

Yep . . . I was wandering around, lookin', and couldn't figure it out (too lazy to look at this thread to find out how). How do I find the guys' board, too? I wanna talk football.


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 8, 2003)

I have no idea why I haven't posted in this thread earlier.  Better late than never, though.

I'm female, I DM, and my current players consist of 3 women and 4 men.  I'd love it if one of them would consider running a game so I could play sometimes, but alas, I don't see it on the horizon.

I've only been playing since about a month after 3e came out.  I had harbored a secret desire to play since the 1970s, but the only people I ever met who played scared the bejeezus out of me.  I had no idea where to find other interested people, or buy the books, or anything like that.  I started out by playing online with a bunch of nice, normal people, and although it was a great deal of fun, I couldn't continue in that game because everyone else wanted to post during work, and I don't have time to do that.  (Am I the only person in the US who actually has 40 hours of work to do each week?  It sure seems like it.)  

I have both played in and run online games, and I'm on my second tabletop campaign now.  For a while I was playing online in alsih2o's Tuesday night online game, but I had to stop because real life got in the way.  It's too bad, because I really enjoyed the game.  I hope it's still going strong, and if any of you are lucky enough to get invited to play in his game, I advise you to take him up on it.


----------



## randomling (Nov 8, 2003)

Buttercup - hello! I think I may know you from somewhere... 

Seonaid - you're in, girl!  There is no guys' forum any more. We did have one, but it ended up being just another forum to post silly threads in, and we have enough of those already. Football talk sits quite happily in Discuss Anything nowadays, where you can discuss, well, anything. Hope you like it at my house!


----------



## annadobritt (Nov 8, 2003)

Here's another female gamer, age 42.  Current occupation Freelance Cartographer and working on publishing own rpg pdf products.

When not working, I read fantasy novels or play NWN.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks wombatgirl.


----------



## randomling (Nov 8, 2003)

Most welcome, midear. 

Oh - and hey, annadobritt! *waves*

I wonder how many of us there are, and how many lurk rather than post?


----------



## qstor (Nov 8, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> Well, in that aspect I'm probably as male as can be.  I've had one pair of shoes for the last 2 years (and it's the same pair of shoes!).  The two years before I had these, I had the exact same style of shoes.
> 
> I haven't had 2 pairs (not counting the pair that I wear only to funerals, weddings and the like) since I was at school.





I'm more like a woman I guess, I have like 20 but I wear one all the time, when I'm not working. And I have 2 pairs of athletic shoes and a few hiking and snow boots.

Mike


----------



## qstor (Nov 9, 2003)

Annakie, welcome to the boards if you haven't gotten an official welcome before!

Mike


----------



## randomling (Nov 9, 2003)

(What's the point of having shoes you don't wear? Most bewildered....   )

And yes - welcome, Annakie!


----------



## masque (Nov 9, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> (What's the point of having shoes you don't wear? Most bewildered....   )




I think it's beacuse you *might* have cause to wear them.  You never know when a pair of neon puke green glittery pumps might come in handy... or something.  I have one pair of casual slip-ons for Japan, and one pair of black pumps, just in case.  That's it.


----------



## randomling (Nov 11, 2003)

Ah ha.


----------



## Nikchick (Nov 11, 2003)

randomling said:
			
		

> I wonder how many of us there are, and how many lurk rather than post?




I'm on the publisher side, so I often don't post except in an official capacity.  It's not that I don't have plenty to say, but that someone is always going to take what I say as representative of the organizations to which I belong.  

Kind of a bummer in that respect.

Nicole


----------



## Nighthawk (Nov 12, 2003)

Nikchick said:
			
		

> I'm on the publisher side, so I often don't post except in an official capacity.  It's not that I don't have plenty to say, but that someone is always going to take what I say as representative of the organizations to which I belong.
> 
> Kind of a bummer in that respect.
> 
> Nicole




That's unfortunate, IMO. I hadn't really considered your point before, mainly because I do make those distinctions. I can see your point and why you, and others, would be cautious about posting in any way.


----------



## randomling (Jan 29, 2005)

Wow, this is a very old thread now. But I find myself interested again in any ENWorld women that might be hovering about.  Please make yourselves known!

(Mods - could you shunt this over to the OT forum, please?)


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2005)

seems like the new trend is to find long lost threads and bring them life


----------



## Remathilis (Jan 29, 2005)

I've known and even dated a few female gamers...

You know things are going great when she calls out someone elses name: your character's!  

All in all, I've known about 6, but only one actively still games with us.

Any female gamers from SE Michigan?


----------



## Malar's Cow (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm male, but have two females in my current group.  One, my fiancee, started gaming about a year ago since she wanted to find out what I was spending so much time working on.  She's been hooked ever since.  The other girl is a part-time journalist and aspiring author.  Both are hella role-players, and I'm privledged to have them in my group.


----------



## Ellie_the_Elf (Jan 29, 2005)

*raises hand* Another gamer-girl here   

I'm 27 and I've been playing for two years, and DMing for about 18 months now. My first campaign is still running and is now into low-epic levels.

I got 'converted' when my boyfriend dragged me kicking and screaming to a game he was in- I think he knew that I'd enjoy it once I tried it, because I started joining in with the other players' planning after about an hour, and had my character ready for the start of the next session.

I now run two games weekly and play in another, my group consisting of four guys and two girls, including me.

When I'm not hatching plots that will lead to the destruction of Faerun if my players don't step in, I'm an office administrator and jewellery designer.

Ellie


----------



## Acquana (Jan 29, 2005)

Yo yo yo

I'm a chick.  I'm 23, I live in Savannah, GA.  I have a degree in sequential art (comic books), and am currently a freelance artist.


Nearly all of my games since getting into college have been mostly chicks.  Which has been awesome.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 29, 2005)

I am a male gamer, despite the avatar, and one F. PC in a PbP game
There have been women in my last two groups.  I think they have both brought a differernt view to the table, and hope that my next group will have more. 
My wife only plays one-shots but she enjoys those and patiently listens to brewing plots or adventure summaries.   

Its intresting to find these things out ie 
KidCuthlu F 
Cyberzombie M 

I would also second the old observation that Gamers of Color are far less common than women. 
Since I left my all otherwise all black JrH group I have played with 3, two of them bad, one very good.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jan 29, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> I'm an undergraduate student reading English Language and Linguistics and falling in love with phonology and syntax. (Sad, I know.)




Sad?

No way!  I mean, I personally prefer typology and morphology, but everyone's entitled to their own tastes, I say.  I, too, am an undergraduate in both English and Linguistics.  I'm due to graduate this Spring ('05, for posterity).  I'm happily married to a fellow gamer.

I'm a man, but I won't feel bad responding here in my wife's stead, as she doesn't have any interest in posting to ENWorld.  She'll occasionally dictate my responses when someone posts something she finds inflamatory, but basically, I speak for both of us here.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jan 29, 2005)

Er, well.

I'm Amy, I'm 21, and I'm some girl who lives in Seattle, WA.  Never roleplayed before D&D 3.0, though this was not for lack of trying.  I usually tend to GM games online somewhat sporadically, often due to my players being sporadic in their deciding to attend, and I'm looking to put together something in real life sometime soon.  ...of course, I'm also reeeeeeeally tired of GMing, and I reeeeeeeeally wanna play, but that doesn't look like it's gonna happen anytime soon.  ^.^;  Current gaming obsessions: Eberron, Planescape, Nobilis.

Um, hmm.  Basically, I'm your archetypal artsy-geeky Asian lesbian feminist.  Which, okay, is not archetypal at all, but you know what I mean.  I read books about cognitive linguistics in politics for fun.  So I'm pretty much on the strange side.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jan 29, 2005)

Harlequin_1998 said:
			
		

> My wife is very anti-gaming. What advice can you gals give me to get her more interested in gaming (in general) or at least more tolerant of it?




This guy's advice is DON'T!  Don't try to make a gamer from a non-gamer.  Some people take to gaming, and you can sometimes spot them (gamer-dar as opposed to gay-dar?) and invite them to watch a game, and maybe consult with them on monster or NPC tactics.  

I've gamed with a fair number of female gamers and a lot of male gamers and while I have come to believe that I'm fairly picky about who I'll game with, I've encountered far too many miserable, uninteresting players, many of whom (often female) who are no fun to play with because they simply don't want to be there.  

My wife has an active bias against female gamers.  I don't (obviously), but I do try pretty hard to avoid having my player's SO's at the gaming table.  Non-players, regardless of gender are an annoyance at best.

As for making your wife mor tolerant of gaming, I'd say make sure that you make time for her.  If you game every Saturday and wouldn't miss it for the world, then make sure that every Sunday is for you and your wife to spend together.  Don't miss it for the sun and the moon.  

Also, you might try to find something for your wife to do, something that she enjoys, while you play.  Bridge tournament, tennis with her friends, football, whatever it is that she enjoys that you're happy to miss out on.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jan 29, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> Yo yo yo
> 
> I'm a chick.  I'm 23, I live in Savannah, GA.  I have a degree in sequential art (comic books), and am currently a freelance artist.
> 
> ...




It seems like there are plenty of male gamers here who think that the coolest thing ever would be to have a female player in their game.  Whatever . . . makes no difference really, in the long run.

What I think would be cool would be to have a professional artist in the gaming group.  I envy folks who can enjoy such a luxury.


----------



## randomling (Jan 29, 2005)

Hiya Ellie, Acquana and Amy!

Amy: I've read the Nobilis book and think it's utterly beautiful and a very cool-sounding game, but I've never played it. What's it like in an actual session? (And by the way, books on cognitive linguistics in politics are exactly my idea of fun, and I'm a feminist too.  Bi though.)

Acquana - how've you managed a "mostly chicks" game? I keep trying, but I can never find the players unless I want to do a solo game (me running and my friend playing, or t'other way around).


----------



## BOZ (Jan 29, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> seems like the new trend is to find long lost threads and bring them life




why would anyone do that - ever?  

(and, don't get me started...)


----------



## AelyaShade (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice thread 

I'm AelyaShade, also known as Alma in that dreaded thing called the real world. I'm 33, live in Illinois, married with 2 daughters, and work in the Physical Therapy field outside of gaming time.

I started gaming on the PC about 15 years ago (hubby's fault...he was stuck on a part of an RPG while on the PC and I ended up solving the riddle as well as the game for him, hehe!), got sucked into the online gaming realm via MMORPG's and IRC-based chat games, play certain CCG's on ocassion, and am an online game addict (currently, City of Heroes being my online game drug of choice). Offline, I've dabbled with Ravenloft, Call of Ctulhu, Nobilis, and of course D&D 3.5. My hubby, who has been gaming a lot longer, is the DM for a homebrew game that consists of my daughters, two friends, and me, which meets every 2 weeks. We are such a gamer family that summer vacation includes GenCom in Indy.


----------



## eabha (Jan 29, 2005)

Hello, another female gamer here!

I'm 34. I've been playing for just over a year now. In fact, I played my first game mere days after this thread died (or so you all thought) back in November 2003.

Highlights so far:

Of course, I've met some really great people.

And I just joined a pbp game here at ENWorld. It's called Eberron, Ex Oblivione. It just started, but it's looking good.

Also, I have been taking notes for my group's current campaign and hope to start posting in the Story Hour forum very soon.

I met my cat, Julius, at a game...sort of. I was the only one who showed that day (it was _not_ our regular game) so I spent the time watching a very cute stray playing on the DM's back deck. A week later, the little critter was mine.

Finally, to give the current DM a break, I will be running a short-term campaign starting this Tuesday. My first try at running the show. _Gulp!_

All in all, it's been a great experience!


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Jan 29, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> Amy: I've read the Nobilis book and think it's utterly beautiful and a very cool-sounding game, but I've never played it. What's it like in an actual session?




I can't really describe it, because we never really got to that point.  The only Nobilis game I ever tried to run fell apart before we even had the first session.

This is pretty much because Nobilis is a game that requires quite a lot of investment of time and resources on behalf of the _players_, and a lot of players can't deal with A) working themselves through thinking abstractly enough to "understanding" Nobilis, 2) the existence of far-ranging choice and, fundamentally, the ability to do whatever you want, and iii) autonomy in having to make your own campaign setting (Chancel) and patron (Imperator).

I lost a lot of players with A, and another set with 2, and by the time we got to iii, which was the point when I said, "Okay, now I'm going to let you guys discuss on your own and write up your Chancel details and Imperator properties," that was kind of where it fell apart.  I'm afraid that it's the kind of game that requires some serious hardcore roleplayers, i.e., the sort of people who go to roleplaying message boards and talk about roleplaying.  Which, um, I fall into, but nobody else I know does.

So I'm eternally searching for a set of players to run a Nobilis game for.  ...well, for the purpose of eventually putting down the Hollyhock Goddess reins and letting someone else take it up, because really I'd love to play.  But still.  [looks for players]



> (And by the way, books on cognitive linguistics in politics are exactly my idea of fun, and I'm a feminist too.  Bi though.)




Oh, that's okay, I won't hold it against you.  ^.^  If you're interested in that kinda thing, or in fact American politics at all, you might wanna see George Lakoff's _Moral Politics_, which has some very interesting things to say about the metaphors used by the populace in American politics.  To the point where I can now predict, like, virtually everything that people on TV are going to say.



> Acquana - how've you managed a "mostly chicks" game? I keep trying, but I can never find the players unless I want to do a solo game (me running and my friend playing, or t'other way around).




Um...  Well, having been in several mostly-chicks games, in general, what _I_ do is, I walk up to some girl I know and say, "Hey!  I'm running D&D!  Do you want to play?" and they say, "Yeah, I'd love to!"  But maybe it's just weird where I live.

I have also been in a World of Darkness character creation session in which everybody was female and also non-straight, which is probably so stereotypical to the point where Mariah said, "Hey, can we just assume that everybody here is gay?" to which the collective reply was, "Yeeeeeeees."  Assuming that, y'know, lesbian vampire sorceresses are your thing.  ^.^


----------



## Acquana (Jan 29, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> Acquana - how've you managed a "mostly chicks" game? I keep trying, but I can never find the players unless I want to do a solo game (me running and my friend playing, or t'other way around).






			
				Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> What I think would be cool would be to have a professional artist in the gaming group. I envy folks who can enjoy such a luxury.




Well, yeah, we were pretty fortunate.  I went to an art school, and under the influence of Rangerwickett, went to the gaming club we had.  I was able to get into a game and start my own (Route 66), and the number of girl gamers was amazing.  Admittedly, in a lot of the other gaming groups within the club there were a lot of guys, but somehow when I started my own, I just couldn't find any guys to game!  There were like five chicks including myself.  I invited this one dude I'd met a few times, but he said an entire girl group would creep him out.  I'm glad he didn't join because I later found him to be a pretentious jerk.  However I found another guy ... later ended up going out with him.  ^_^

And as far as the artist thing ... I've been around artists so long I sometimes forget most aren't.  My sister became an animator and married another, so during games with the two of them now and again the rest of us could always expect Disney-style sketches of what was going on.  (And yes, it can work in fantasy, just think _Mark of Kri!) _ Then I went to the Savannah College of Art and Design and started gaming them, and DMs in the group just had to get used to no one bothering to describe their character in words.  Hold up she sketchbook  "Yeah, it's this guy."  It got to the point where the small handful who were in art majors that didn't require drawing (the video, fashion, and jewelry majors, along with one girl's boyfriend who later moved to town and started gaming) would be asking the rest of us for help.

Good times, good times.


----------



## Xath (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm female.  I tried writing more of a description of myself, but it ended up sounding like a personals ad, and that's not really what I was going for, so I scraped it.  I like gaming. Alot.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm a woman!  (as if you didn't know that - the unicorn pic and the name don't make it obvious enough)...

21 years old.  Live in Alexandria, VA.  Married to a gamer.  Go to American University.  Study History.

... how did this thread go from November 2003 to today?


----------



## randomling (Jan 29, 2005)

*waves*

Xath, I know what you mean! 

Queen D - I started this thread in Nov 2003 (was it that long ago?), a few months before my boards' first anniversary, because I was looking to encourage more women to my boards. I wanted to start a girls' only forum, and at that stage there wasn't much point as we had so few women. The thread lasted a while, we did get more women coming along, and we started the Girl Talk forum. Initially we had a Guy Talk forum too, and against my better judgement let both sexes into the gender-exclusive forums on a by-request basis. The thread was resurrected when we changed that by deleting the Guy Talk forum - it turned out to have nothing but threads we could easily assimilate into the main boards - and kicking the guys out of Girl Talk. Now my boards have had their two-year anniversary and Girl Talk is still going. This was never _exactly_ an advertisement thread, but I resurrected it so I could meet more girl gamers, and maybe also attract a few over to Randomling's House! (Link in sig, if anybody wants to know.)


----------



## randomling (Jan 29, 2005)

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> I can't really describe it, because we never really got to that point.  The only Nobilis game I ever tried to run fell apart before we even had the first session.
> 
> This is pretty much because Nobilis is a game that requires quite a lot of investment of time and resources on behalf of the _players_, and a lot of players can't deal with A) working themselves through thinking abstractly enough to "understanding" Nobilis, 2) the existence of far-ranging choice and, fundamentally, the ability to do whatever you want, and iii) autonomy in having to make your own campaign setting (Chancel) and patron (Imperator).
> 
> ...



Aw, sorry to hear that. It does sound like a massive amount of fun! If you are planning to run Nobilis (or something similar) online, though, let me know? (I'm a bit overcommitted on games at the moment - I'm in two, both of which require a decent creative investment - but I'd love to hear, all the same!)



> Oh, that's okay, I won't hold it against you.  ^.^  If you're interested in that kinda thing, or in fact American politics at all, you might wanna see George Lakoff's _Moral Politics_, which has some very interesting things to say about the metaphors used by the populace in American politics.  To the point where I can now predict, like, virtually everything that people on TV are going to say.



I'll look it out, it sounds fascinating! 



> Um...  Well, having been in several mostly-chicks games, in general, what _I_ do is, I walk up to some girl I know and say, "Hey!  I'm running D&D!  Do you want to play?" and they say, "Yeah, I'd love to!"  But maybe it's just weird where I live.
> 
> I have also been in a World of Darkness character creation session in which everybody was female and also non-straight, which is probably so stereotypical to the point where Mariah said, "Hey, can we just assume that everybody here is gay?" to which the collective reply was, "Yeeeeeeees."  Assuming that, y'know, lesbian vampire sorceresses are your thing.  ^.^



That sounds like a _really_ fun game. (Did you get to play it in the end? Was it as much fun as it sounds?)

My problem is that I know lots of women who _used_ to game, but only one other than me who does so at the moment, mostly due to horrible play experiences with immature guys. One day I will get my girls' group together, though!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2005)

recruiting more for your boards?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 30, 2005)

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> I
> I have also been in a World of Darkness character creation session in which everybody was female and also non-straight, which is probably so stereotypical to the point where Mariah said, "Hey, can we just assume that everybody here is gay?" to which the collective reply was, "Yeeeeeeees."  Assuming that, y'know, lesbian vampire sorceresses are your thing.  ^.^




Have you posted this before I swear I read an entire OT thread based on this comment.
yeah like we need a lot of time to discuss the pros and cons of this.


----------



## tarchon (Jan 30, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm a woman!  (as if you didn't know that - the unicorn pic and the name don't make it obvious enough)...
> 
> 21 years old.  Live in Alexandria, VA.  Married to a gamer.  Go to American University.  Study History.



Say, you don't know any Graffs there, do ya? A close friend of mine (and gamer) by that name lives in Alex, and his sister's a law student at American.


----------



## tarchon (Jan 30, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> seems like the new trend is to find long lost threads and bring them life




_Animate thread_ is a very well known orison.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 30, 2005)

tarchon said:
			
		

> Say, you don't know any Graffs there, do ya? A close friend of mine (and gamer) by that name lives in Alex, and his sister's a law student at American.



 Can't say that I do - but, the AU law students and AU undergrads don't really interact...

However, it's almost certain that we've crossed paths at one point or another - AU is pretty small.


----------



## mythago (Jan 30, 2005)

> My wife is very anti-gaming. What advice can you gals give me to get her more interested in gaming (in general) or at least more tolerant of it?




Forget getting her interested in gaming. The problem is that you're a gamer and she's anti-gaming. This is where you bring in one of those Little Relationship Talks where you explain that gaming is important to you, you're a gamer, that's NOT going to change, and she needs to drop the negatude and deal. In return, you don't try to get her interested in it or expect her to play.

Oh, yeah--female gamer here. I think I am now officially in the category of Old Broad.


----------



## randomling (Jan 30, 2005)

How do you officially enter that category, mythago? I'm still waiting for news of my application!


----------



## randomling (Jan 30, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> recruiting more for your boards?



Partly, yes (new blood is goooooooood). Also thinking a good deal more people must have joined since the thread was last used, and it'd be cool to see some of the newer girls saying hi!


----------



## mythago (Jan 31, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> How do you officially enter that category, mythago? I'm still waiting for news of my application!




I think you're in the first time some cute young thing calls you "Ma'am"


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 31, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> Partly, yes (new blood is goooooooood). Also thinking a good deal more people must have joined since the thread was last used, and it'd be cool to see some of the newer girls saying hi!



 Well - I have officially joined the community... Fresh blood is yours to have!


----------



## BOZ (Jan 31, 2005)

eeewwww


----------



## Stone Angel (Jan 31, 2005)

Nope just bits and pieces here. But I do play at a table with two women and occasionally three when my fiancee sits in. 

But the main reason I am replying to this thread is that the wierdest thing happened this weekend. My mother of all people asked me about playing D&D    This is a woman who thought for the three years of my gaming career that goats were sacrificed on Wed, and Goats on Sat. Now she wants to play! 

She says she used to act in High School and reckons that it is not that much different. I told her not really. I suppose that this is another way for her to deal with my parents divorce.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## fusangite (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm not sure if I'm qualified to post to this thread but if it's alright, I would like to ask: how do female gamers cope with the concentration of sexually desperate individuals in the male gaming population?


----------



## Acquana (Jan 31, 2005)

From my experience, we usually just tolerate it until the guys leave, then all say "Wow, that dude was creepy" to each other.

Having a boyfriend beforehand helps.

Though ... actually quite a few gaming girls who have been geeks all their lives aren't used to having guys be attracted to them. (I was one of those ...)  So most of the chicks I've known love the attention.  They ... well, they wouldn't _go out_ with any of the sexually frustrated geeks, but they love the attention.  ^_^;;


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I'm qualified to post to this thread but if it's alright, I would like to ask: how do female gamers cope with the concentration of sexually desperate individuals in the male gaming population?



We'll I've had pretty varied examples of being treated oddly because of my sex, but I've never never met a guy - gamer or otherwise! - desperate enough that he wanted to date me. 

Sexism or other creepiness is usually dealt with by leaving the group (or booting the offender, should I happen to be the GM).


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Well - I have officially joined the community... Fresh blood is yours to have!



Hurrah! 

(You're also in Girl Talk now, by the way.)


----------



## Greylock (Jan 31, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> Hurrah!




Shouldn't that be "Huzzah!"?


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that be "Huzzah!"?



One or the other....


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jan 31, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that be "Huzzah!"?




Maybe girls pronounce it different...


----------



## tarchon (Jan 31, 2005)

Her-ah is the feminist equivalent of his-ah.


----------



## knitnerd (Jan 31, 2005)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Yep . . . I was wandering around, lookin', and couldn't figure it out (too lazy to look at this thread to find out how). How do I find the guys' board, too? I wanna talk football.




     There is a football thread under Boys Who Knit on Knitter'sReview.

       Our game has three or four guys and three or four girls, depending on who is away at college. What is oddest is that two of us are old enough to be the mothers of the rest of the group. We bring the best food.


----------



## Droid101 (Jan 31, 2005)

The range of girls from 20-25 on here is GREAT!!!!!

Even though I'll never meet them.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 31, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Its intresting to find these things out ie
> KidCuthlu F
> Cyberzombie M




Not like I conceal it.    

My wife is an avid gamer.  She has never registered here, though she *was* a regular on the Noahboards.  She likes gaming but not game talk.


----------



## javapadawan (Jan 31, 2005)

Well, guess it's not too late for another woman gamer to stand up and be counted.

I'm Chris. From New Jersey. Computer Programmer. No degrees. I currently play in five campaigns (2 homebrews and one Planescape using 3.5 rules, one homebrew using D20 modern, and one Marvel game set in Paragon City). Of those, I am the only female player in all but one. Oddly, it's the one I run that is the exception.

I've been playing since roughly a year before 3E came out, though not for lack of trying. Back when I was 13 or 14, I found a copy of the old Fiend Folio at the local library and was so intrigued by all those stat blocks and descriptions that, when I found out it was a reference copy and not allowed for check out, I photocopied the whole darn thing to take home and read. Unfortunately, for many years, I was unable to find anyone in my area interested in playing.

Finally, some 15 years later while at computer school, I purposely cultivated a friendship with an interesting fellow whom I overhead talking about his Dungeons and Dragons game, with the express purpose of slyly manipulating him into inviting me to play. Lucky for me, he did. So I married him. 

I wouldn't qualify myself as a girly-girl, though I _do_ love to shop (at my FLGS and Electronics Boutique) and one of my biggest priorities of late is to buy a larger purse (since with the Nintendo DS out and Sony's PSP on the way, I just won't have enough room in my current purse for both of them _and_ my Gameboy SP, plus games for all three). I will admit to having a stuffed animal collection (of plush Cthulhus and other Lovecraftian beasts) and I thought Sleepless in Seattle was a great flick (if you like creepy stalker movies). So take from that what you will.


----------



## ASH (Jan 31, 2005)

Let me just encourage all gamers, not just females to sign up for Randomlings boards. I actually signed up from reading this thread over a year ago and have found her boards a nice contrast to this site. Its also nice to have an all girl place to chat. We get a little silly but I love it there. Its a second home.


----------



## knitnerd (Jan 31, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> Girl Talk is being created as I speak. We're even having an open user group. Men, sign up at your peril!
> 
> Could someone post a link to the Girl Talk forum. I can't find it.


----------



## ASH (Jan 31, 2005)

I dont know if you can link directly to Girl Talk. You have to register, then Randomlling will give you access tothe forum. Its not on the list until she puts in the system...

Here is a link to her boards www.randomlingshouse.com


----------



## Crothian (Jan 31, 2005)

Ya, girl talk is invite only, and for women only at this point.  But posta "hi" thread or something in the Hivemind forum and soon one should be invited into that supre secret forum......

just don't talk about me in there


----------



## ASH (Jan 31, 2005)

Well Crothian I would tell you if we talked about you or not...But what is said in Girl Talk stays in Girl Talk, and the girls are WAY scaryier than the guys... so you'll just never know.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 31, 2005)

thanks, Ash....but I figure you gals really do have better things to talk about


----------



## ASH (Jan 31, 2005)

Better than YOU!!!

Apparently Enworld doesnt... mr post count.


----------



## fusangite (Jan 31, 2005)

javapadawan said:
			
		

> Finally, some 15 years later while at computer school, I purposely cultivated a friendship with an interesting fellow whom I overhead talking about his Dungeons and Dragons game, with the express purpose of slyly manipulating him into inviting me to play. Lucky for me, he did. So I married him.



That's the most beautiful story I have ever read on ENWorld. If you could refrain from mentioning how good-looking your husband is in future, this little story should be able to give hope to thousands of single male gamers for generations to come.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 31, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> the girls are WAY scaryier than the guys



As far as I know, this has ALWAYS been true.


----------



## ASH (Jan 31, 2005)

As it should be...


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Jan 31, 2005)

Well I guess I will raise my hand and be counted as well.    I am Trista and 24 yrs old.  Secertly I have been interested in gaming since early high school, but never really got the chance to learn or play.  Ever since my "darling" husband (Bro.Shatterstone) singed up for this board he has been hinting at wanting me to play as well.  With his hints and some help from one of his GM at the time a spot opened up for me, so I held my nose and jumped in.  I AM LOVING IT!  I am having so much fun!!  So if anyone is keeping a list add another name to it... Lady Shatterstone.  


 Thanks for all the fun so far!


----------



## barsoomcore (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes, ma'am!


----------



## Greylock (Feb 1, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> Let me just encourage all gamers, not just females to sign up for Randomlings boards. I actually signed up from reading this thread over a year ago and have found her boards a nice contrast to this site. Its also nice to have an all girl place to chat. We get a little silly but I love it there. Its a second home.




*whaps Ash*


----------



## Ogre Mage (Feb 1, 2005)

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> Er, well.
> 
> I'm Amy, I'm 21, and I'm some girl who lives in Seattle, WA.  Never roleplayed before D&D 3.0, though this was not for lack of trying.  I usually tend to GM games online somewhat sporadically, often due to my players being sporadic in their deciding to attend, and I'm looking to put together something in real life sometime soon.  ...of course, I'm also reeeeeeeally tired of GMing, and I reeeeeeeeally wanna play, but that doesn't look like it's gonna happen anytime soon.  ^.^;  Current gaming obsessions: Eberron, Planescape, Nobilis.
> 
> Um, hmm.  Basically, I'm your archetypal artsy-geeky Asian lesbian feminist.  Which, okay, is not archetypal at all, but you know what I mean.  I read books about cognitive linguistics in politics for fun.  So I'm pretty much on the strange side.



I am a geeky gay Asian male gamer who until recently was living in Seattle and then moved to Olympia for work.  Mostly play D&D but have done some White Wolf and Champions.  I would like to try Mutants and Masterminds.  I do not know any other gay Asian gamers so it is good to know that we are out there.


----------



## trowizilla (Feb 1, 2005)

Another one here...dum dum DUM. 

Name: Andrea. I'm 19, an English major in an itty bitty Atlanta college, and female. I was always really curious about D&D, but the gamers in my high school were not exactly people I wanted to hang around with. One of the things that I adore about my boyfriend is that he's a gamer: kind of my gateway into roleplaying. I love to play and to DM, and I'll do either whenever I get the chance. (Secretly, I suspect that I'm a little more into it than the boyfriend...shhh). I like gnomes, although I guess I'm the only one in these forums to do so EVAR. 

I suppose one could say that I'm girly in some ways and not in others. I like dressing up for special occasions, but on regular days, you couldn't get me out of jeans and hiking boots with a crowbar. I nevereverever wear makeup...I'd like to think I don't need it to look decent, but I am addicted to lip balm. I love a lot of video games, but I don't really like military ones or anything too violent. I've also got the sense of humor of an 8-year-old boy (boogers, hah hah) and can be really goofy. Not quite me in a nutshell...I wouldn't fit in a nutshell! 

And randomling, I would like entrance into the Girl Talk forum, pretty please?


----------



## randomling (Feb 1, 2005)

You're in, Andrea and knitnerd - welcome both to Randomling's House!


----------



## Xath (Feb 1, 2005)

Heh, I've been a lurker on Randomling's boards since September, and I couldn't find the Girl Talk forum for the life of me.    Could I pretty please get an invite?


----------



## randomling (Feb 1, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Heh, I've been a lurker on Randomling's boards since September, and I couldn't find the Girl Talk forum for the life of me.    Could I pretty please get an invite?



Sure thing! 

(Come to think of it, I've seen your name on the memberlist - didn't know what sex you were till recently, though.... any case, consider yourself invited.)


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Feb 1, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> (Come to think of it, I've seen your name on the memberlist - didn't know what sex you were till recently, though.... any case, consider yourself invited.)




I hate it when that happens...you know...not knowing the gender of who you're talking to (in person)


----------



## randomling (Feb 1, 2005)

In person, it's scary. Online, pretty normal!


----------



## devilish (Feb 1, 2005)

And how many of the women here are single..... 

(Morrus grabs one of devilish's arms, Piratecat the other, and they start
to pull him from the forum)

...no...wait...that's a legitimate question....all of them seem married....I was
just curious where they met their husbands....wait....<door slams>


----------



## Laurel (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey all, just read through this thread....  Anyone keeping count of the females as it would be interesting to have numbers for the ratio count 

I too am a female gamer.  Interest in DnD came later in my almost quarter century of living, but I have always had geeky ways.  Currently I live in that rebel state of Virginia, and my husband and I just got clear title to our condo   I am happily employed, and game when I can.  For those times when I can't, there's always WoW 

Sorry devilish another gamer girl in the married category.  I will say that I know lots who are not married, but most are also not lurkers/subscribers to these boards


----------



## SpringPlum (Feb 1, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> And how many of the women here are single.....




Sorry but it's just a bad idea to break up with your DM; it just never goes well for your character.

So I'll just jump on the band wagon and say HI like all of the other cool kids.  I'm a 24 year old, female gamer.  I got started gaming when one of my friends pointed out how fun and cool it was (my perception of cool and popular has always been a little skewed and self-deceptive   ).  Then I met my DM and boyfriend (Shalewind) and I started gaming with his group.  We (my boyfriend and I...and, come to think of it, our gaming group too) have been together for nearly 5 years.

I only know 3 other female gamers although I have only gamed with 2 of them.  But then again, I lived in Oklahoma until a year and a half ago, and admitting you're a gamer (much less a female one) is likely to get the Church Squad on your doorstep.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey, Randomling, you ever try recruiting at Nutkinland/Nothingland/Damnation Army?  (Current url in my sig.)  It used to have a ladies' forum, but it got axed on the last move.  I'm still not 100% sure why, though.  The Nutkinland ladies would probably like having a place to talk again, though...


----------



## randomling (Feb 1, 2005)

Hiya CZ! 

I used to hang out at NTL, but have never got around to signing up for Damnation Army. Sounds like a plan though - assuming that Nutkin/Ratatosk/whatever he's calling himself at the moment and Margo wouldn't mind too much? (Of course, we're a very different style of board from NTL-as-was... more like the cute and fluffy side of ENWorld rather than the dark side!  )

Thanks!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 1, 2005)

I wouldn't think they would mind.  Just make at least one post in the Recruiting forum *before* you make the post for your Girl Talk forum.  People who pimp things on their very first post tend to have... messy endings.


----------



## randomling (Feb 1, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I wouldn't think they would mind.  Just make at least one post in the Recruiting forum *before* you make the post for your Girl Talk forum.  People who pimp things on their very first post tend to have... messy endings.



Er.... yes.... I'm not sure I want to incur Margo-wrath. That would be ugly.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 2, 2005)

yeah, CZ's got a good idea.  while i'm sure some of the ladies there are as rough and tumble as some of the guys, i'm betting there are those who would like to have a civilized discussion from time to time without having to worry about someone becoming belligerent or streaming obscenities.    heh...

and that's probably a two way street too, as i wouldn't be surprised if a few randomlingers wouldn't enjoy a "walk on the wild side"...


----------



## randomling (Feb 2, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> yeah, CZ's got a good idea.  while i'm sure some of the ladies there are as rough and tumble as some of the guys, i'm betting there are those who would like to have a civilized discussion from time to time without having to worry about someone becoming belligerent or streaming obscenities.    heh...
> 
> and that's probably a two way street too, as i wouldn't be surprised if a few randomlingers wouldn't enjoy a "walk on the wild side"...



As I understand it, a few randomlingers already do.... or at least did at NTL.  I was one of them!


----------



## BOZ (Feb 2, 2005)

there may be a few.  

now that you have introduced yourself, the next thing to do would be to go to the "Field Manual" forum and find the thread titled "Just Asking" and mention that you might know where to find a girls' only forum.


----------



## ASH (Feb 2, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> As I understand it, a few randomlingers already do.... or at least did at NTL.  I was one of them!




As did I.  

And why the heck am i getting whapped any way!!!?


----------



## Greylock (Feb 2, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> And why the heck am i getting whapped any way!!!?




Dunno. The opportunity presented itself, and the urge was too strong to resist. I am a weak man. Bear with me...


----------



## Crothian (Feb 2, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> And why the heck am i getting whapped any way!!!?




I think the real question is, why are you not?


----------



## ghettognome (Feb 2, 2005)

I can't believe I managed to not see this thread until now. I too am a female gamer. 27 with 2 kids, that I intend to convert into gamers someday. I have been gaming for about 10 years now, maybe 11 I can't remember.  I have no formal education past high school so I can't contribute anything cool there, though if I do go to school I want to be a pharmacist or a computer person. I am engaged to another gamer, wonderful man that he is (d20dwarf). I love gaming, be it rpg, board, video, computer..... I also love gnomes!! I am not the only one I see.   (I even collect garden gnomes) I know a lot of female gamers too.
I will have to definitely check out randomling's house and hopefully get invited into the girls forum. I could use a little area like that. 
Has anyone been keeping track of how many different females have posted? Just curious.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 2, 2005)

I asked the same question question, ghettognome, but it seems it may be up to us to count 

I have to say it has been cool reading this thread and seeing not just the number of females but the variance in age, backround, and personalities.  I know that should be expected, but it is still cool to see (read I guess would be the proper term)


----------



## randomling (Feb 2, 2005)

Give me a few minutes. I'll make a list of all the girls who've posted.


----------



## randomling (Feb 2, 2005)

1. randomling (duh!)
2. KitanaVorr
3. Lady Mer
4. Leareth
5. Kahuna Burger
6. Tanstaafl
7. ArielManx
8. Kriskrafts
9. Gossamerblade
10. Queenie122
11. Uzumaki (?)
12. Afrodyte
13. Isida Kep'Tukari
14. Sharraunna
15. Morbidity
16. Djeta Thernadier
17. Balsamic Dragon
18. CaptainCalico
19. WisdomLikeSilence
20. Sialia
21. orchid blossom
22. Lola
23. KidCthulu
24. ASH
25. Bloodsparrow
26. Seonaid
27. masque
28. Julie
29. Annakie
30. Buttercup
31. annadobritt
32. Nikchik
33. Ellie_the_Elf
34. Acquana
34. Amy Kou'ai
36. AelyaShade
37. eabha
38. Xath
39. Queen_Dopplepopolis
40. mythago
41. knitnerd
42. javapadawan
43. Lady Shatterstone
44. trowizilla
45. Laurel
46. SpringPlum
47. ghettognome

That is way more than I thought! Only 3 more and we'll have 50!


----------



## Droid101 (Feb 2, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> 1. randomling (duh!)
> 2. KitanaVorr
> 3. Lady Mer
> 4. Leareth
> ...



can each of you please put ur phone # next 2 ur name?

kthxbye


----------



## randomling (Feb 2, 2005)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> can each of you please put ur phone # next 2 ur name?
> 
> kthxbye



Um, no?


----------



## Aristotle (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm a guy but I have a girl who plays in my tabletop games, and as the only member of my group that visits ENworld I feel I kind of represent the whole group. So I'm posting for Annette, the significant other of one of my friends who got into gaming just to do something with her boyfriend and ended up being one of the best and most dedicated role players I've ever known.

I'm glad that 'girl gamers' are becoming more common, and I hope the trend continues. I've always wanted to get involved with a female gamer or gamer/geek. It'd be neat to share something I'm so passionate about with someone I am equally passionate about. Although I'm sure it has it's unpleasant moments too.


----------



## der_kluge (Feb 2, 2005)

GIS for "gamer girl"

http://gothictech.com/pix/easter2004/img_0543.jpg


*warning, it's large.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 3, 2005)

*Yet another gamer chick.*

I too am a gamer chick, but I am also know as a geek girl & tom boy.  My regular name is Andrea, but everyone calls me Andie.  I recently turned 32 & I'm divorced (some of you may have read previous posts of mine about my emotional problems, etc).  I don't have any kids, but I do have a very needy, precocious, too smart for her own good cat named Lady Zeal (named after an Amber DRPG NPC  ).  I haven't been to college, but I plan on going eventually.  Currently, I'm employed at the local Wegmans grocery store, but I'm on temp. disability right now.
I was first introduced to gaming when I was about 11 or 12 with OD&D, but that only lasted a couple of years and was very infrequent (mostly, I was an active tom boy, usually the only girl in a group of guys, and played baseball, football, hid & seek, and tag).  I didn't play any RPGs all through HS, but I read tons of fantasy including DL & FR.  I started playing RPGs again at the end of my HS senior year in '91, when I found out my now ex-husband played with his group of friends.  While we were together, we played tons of RPGS, including 3E D&D from the time it came out, until just before we split in April 2001 and except for 3 months in a Changling/Werewolf game last year, I haven't played in any games since 2001.  
In addition to 3E D&D, I've played Amber DRPG, Werewolf, Vampire, Rifts, Original Cyberpunk, Cyberpunk 2020, Shadowrun, Dragonlance Saga rules, Whispering Vault, Star Trek, Conspiracy X, Witchcraft, and almost played a few other games.  
I'm also an avid reader of fantasy & sci fi (which includes comics & graphic novels) and I'm  a big fan of BtVS & AtS (I have both core RPG books, but haven't played).  I have a softer side too and am big into makeup, some fashion, and arts & crafts.  
I haven't had much luck finding other geek girls IRL, but I'd love to talk on line with other girls that have the same interests as me.


----------



## trowizilla (Feb 3, 2005)

Hello to the other Andrea! We should form an alliance and take over the forums.

What fantasy stuff do you read, by the way? I always like hearing about good books.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 3, 2005)

trowizilla said:
			
		

> Hello to the other Andrea! We should form an alliance and take over the forums.
> 
> What fantasy stuff do you read, by the way? I always like hearing about good books.




Good thing people call me Andie, that way we'll be able to figure out which Andrea people mean. 

I just finished Furies of Calderon by Jim Butcher, the first in a trilogy (I hope it's just a trilogy ) and it was really good.  Of course, I'm a big fan of elemental magic.  I've also read Butcher's Dresden books (urban fantasy/horror) and they're good too.  I'm also reading a bunch of grapic novels, mostly BtVS & Hellboy, at the same time.  I just started the 3rd Sovereign Stone trilogy book, Journey into the Void by Weis & Hickman (the 1st book was ok, the second was better) and next is Sunshine by Robin McKinley (it's supposed to be like Buffy).
I also like Mercedes Lackey (I've read almost all the Valdemar stuff and a few of her other books... she's writing so much w/ other authors lately, I can't even keep up), Louise Cooper (mostly OOP), Charles DeLint, Tanya Huff, and a bunch of other authors I just can't think of right now.  I'll read almost anything and from what I've seen other posts on the boards about the books I've read, I'm pretty easy going about the stuff I read.  There are very few books that I've read and hated or have not even finished.  
My mom picks up most of the books I read at the numerous book sales she goes to (along with her romance and mysteries, dad's horror, mysteries and fantasy, and whatever other books she picks up).  I couldn't even tell you how many I have, but it's got to be near 1000, give or take.  The rest I get from the library (Buffalo library system rocks).
I also collect books that have Thomas Canty art on the cover.  An example of his art is any of the covers for The Year's Best Fantasy & Horror anthologies, from vol. 1 to present.  I have about 100, I've read about half of them, and I've liked the majority of what I've read.


----------



## randomling (Feb 3, 2005)

Hello Andie!  If you do want to sign up for my boards you'll be warmly welcomed in Girl Talk where we are all girl-geeks, so please feel free!

(That's 48)


----------



## trowizilla (Feb 3, 2005)

I really liked Sunshine, even though I'm not all that fond of Buffy. Charles DeLint is lovely, but I have to take him in smallish doses to keep all his characters straight. I like Mercedes Lackey's earlier stuff (especially the Vanyel ones), but lately it seems as if she's been reusing the same character types too often.
But really, I'll read anything, even the back of the shampoo bottle if there's nothing else around. Wish my mom still got me books, but then I'm very expensive to keep in reading material. Ah well, there's always birthdays and Christmas.
I hadn't known who Thomas Canty was, but thinking back I remember liking a lot of his art.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Feb 5, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> If you do want to sign up for my boards you'll be warmly welcomed in Girl Talk where we are all girl-geeks, so please feel free!




>.>  <.<  Hmm, are you going to sell me on these boards of yours?


----------



## AuroraGyps (Feb 5, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> Hello Andie!  If you do want to sign up for my boards you'll be warmly welcomed in Girl Talk where we are all girl-geeks, so please feel free!
> 
> (That's 48)




Thanks for the invite.  I registered and now I'm just waiting for the reg. e-mail so I can log-in.  I got the Girl Talk e-mail, but not the other... and when I tried to reply to the e-mail I did get, it got sent back to me as undeliverable.


----------



## randomling (Feb 5, 2005)

Amy - what can I do to sell you? I'll tell you what we are, and hope you like it: we're a fun, friendly and silly (sometimes very silly!) messageboard community that was spawned from the ENWorld Hivemind just about two years ago. (We get most of our new members from ENWorld or through personal recommendation, so we're pretty close-knit.) Many of us (but not all) are gamers, but the boards are not gaming-focused, more community-focused. If you like the sound of that, my best advice is to wander over to www.randomlingshouse.com and have a browse to see if you like it. 

Andie - we've been having some board-oriented email problems, sad to say, which we can't seem to get to the bottom of! Annoying. I'll activate your account myself and send you an email when it's done. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi, I'm pretty sure I qualify as a gamer as I have 3 different games going this weekend table top, and a couple online as well.  And I'm almost certain I am a girl...I have the right accessories and everything.  My name is Marcia.  I have been gaming for almost a full year now, lol.  I have wanted to play since I was a kid but it didn't work out like that.  So now I am a 24 year old doing my best to cram in several years all at once or something.  As for female gamers I only table top with a couple currently, but most of my online gamer friends are female and not the gamer guy attachment type...actually most of tbose are the bring a new gamer girl attachment type.  Now if only I had met them Before I found my own games lol!  I read ALOT, because what is life without books really?  I am on my way to an Art Education degree and a few more along the way as well.  Anyhow, go girls!  Yay!


----------



## randomling (Feb 5, 2005)

[grins] Hello, Marcia, and welcome to ENWorld! That puts us up to 49. 

(OK, out of 14k that isn't great, but better than none! EDIT - just checked. 26k. Wow.)

I read too, but for some reason I've been reading lots less in recent years. Every now and then I get on a new books kick, and I just started The Da Vinci code which is looking great. I'm a big fan of Diana Wynne Jones, who writes children's and adult fantasy, Michael Marshall Smith, who writes sci-fi, and Pihlip K Dick, among others. (What is it with three names, I wonder?) I also love lots of poetry - Eliot, Auden, ee cummings, Charles Causely, Christina Rosetti, Siegfried Sassoon, Grace Nichols, Maya Angelou.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 7, 2005)

Thought I would post a little linky-poo here to maybe get some feed-back on my glorious GenCon Indy: Ladies Night plan... *smiles*  Who's up for some fun?!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2016489#post2016489]GenCon Indy: ENWorld Ladies Unite![/URL]


----------



## BOZ (Feb 7, 2005)

i'd send the Mrs. along with you, but her impending "end of pregnancy" will keep her at home for most or all of gencon.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 7, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> [grins] Hello, Marcia, and welcome to ENWorld! That puts us up to 49.




We have a whole lot more women than this, but many of them have just not posted on this thread.  I can think of over a dozen additional female members just off the top of my head, and those are just the ones I've met personally.


----------



## randomling (Feb 7, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> We have a whole lot more women than this, but many of them have just not posted on this thread.  I can think of over a dozen additional female members just off the top of my head, and those are just the ones I've met personally.



This is very cool. 

I was sure we did - but I'm religiously keeping track of the women who've posted here rather than the women on ENWorld generally because this thread is the best way of tracking them I've got! (Incidentally, I can only think of two members that I'm sure are female and haven't posted in this thread...) And I'm not keeping track of the women that have been mentioned either (women in members' gaming groups, gamer wives and girlfriends, etc).

Pedantic, me.


----------



## knitnerd (Feb 7, 2005)

*Can't get to randomlings house.*

I finally had time to log in and it says the password I am sure I used is invalid and that I can't retrieve a forgotten password because the account is inactive. And my character just died and I need help creating a 13th level Paladin/Ranger/Order of the Chalice.


----------



## randomling (Feb 7, 2005)

We've had some difficulty with board email - you need to get the activation email to use your account and it hasn't arrived for some people. I'll activate your account, knitnerd, then you'll be able to log in. 

Edit - that'll be tomorrow, as my boards are acting up and I have to go. Sorry!


----------



## Allura (Feb 8, 2005)

Thought I'd add a quick "me, too" to the list.  I'm 30, female, and have been gaming since college.  I started off with Warhammer Fantasy, then moved onto Shadowrun and Mekton.  Eventually my parents stepped in and said to pick one because my grades were slipping, and I settled on Shadowrun.  Gee, might have something to do with the fact that my now-husband GM'd that.    Seriously, though, I love the world.

Anyway, I'm in 3 games these days, although life interrupts too often: two D&D 3.5 (one Mystara, one homebrew) and Shadowrun (still ongoing from the college game!).  We might replace the homebrew with Eberron at some point.  I'm also thinking of finally trying my hand at GMing once I get Blue Rose.  Our regular gaming group is 2 or 3 couples, depending on the game, so we're split right down the middle gender-wise

I started editing for the industry in October 2003.  Most of my work has been for Dark Quest Games, but I've done a few small things for Green Ronin, too.  Before that I was a controls engineer; I have a BE in Engineering Physics from Stevens Institute of Technology.  

Lessee...current computer games are Neverwinter Nights & Sims2.  Currently reading the Eberron source book, a grammar book, and the latest Sword & Sorcery short fiction collection.  

Two cats & a gamer husband round out the household.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 9, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> We've had some difficulty with board email - you need to get the activation email to use your account and it hasn't arrived for some people. I'll activate your account, knitnerd, then you'll be able to log in.
> 
> Edit - that'll be tomorrow, as my boards are acting up and I have to go. Sorry!




I have also registered at your board and was wondering how long it takes to get the activation email?    There was a lot of talk about your board so I went and checked them out.    Looks like a fun place to be.  Hope the email comes soon.  Plus I will admit the girl talk forum is something I would be really interested in... if you will have me


----------



## randomling (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello! I hadn't even seen you there - if you haven't received the email, I'll activate your account and sign you up for Girl Talk just as soon as I can. (Boards are acting up at the minute, but it shouldn't take too long.)


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 9, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> Hello! I hadn't even seen you there - if you haven't received the email, I'll activate your account and sign you up for Girl Talk just as soon as I can. (Boards are acting up at the minute, but it shouldn't take too long.)





Actually I just registered this morning and was just curious about the time frame for activation.  I am in no hurry, but Thank You!!!      I look forward to see you around.

~ Lady Shaterstone


----------



## randomling (Feb 9, 2005)

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually I just registered this morning and was just curious about the time frame for activation.  I am in no hurry, but Thank You!!!      I look forward to see you around.
> 
> ~ Lady Shaterstone



My boards are taking long enough to even load that I'll ask you - are you under the same username, or are you Moon Goddess?


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 9, 2005)

Same as Here.  Lady Shatterstone.


----------



## randomling (Feb 9, 2005)

Coolness. I activated you, but we went crashing down before I put you in Girl Talk. Give me a little while....


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 9, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> Coolness. I activated you, but we went crashing down before I put you in Girl Talk. Give me a little while....




Thanks a Bunch!  Like I said I am in no hurry, so take your time, hun.


----------



## randomling (Feb 9, 2005)

You are welcome. It's all done - see you over there!


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Feb 9, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> You are welcome. It's all done - see you over there!





Cool Beans!! and Thanks Again!!!


----------



## jennidina (Feb 11, 2005)

hi, another gamer girl here, my name is jenn and i'm 20 living in nyc majoring in who knows what lol (99% chance social work)
I started gaming only a month or 2 ago but so far i think for a beginner i got pretty good. its the best way i could find to spend my saturdays. funny part is my group was for a while split down the middle with girls and guys, but now once again the ladies are outnubmered, its all cool. 
oh yeah, so far for me my only gaming experience is in DnD v 3.5, but i'm always open to learning more. 
ok, thats my introduction, if u want to know more, just ask lol.
Jenn 

oh and i registered for the other board, one of my friends pointed it out to me  too cool, and i'm under the same name


----------



## Greylock (Feb 11, 2005)

Hiya, Jenn.


----------



## randomling (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello Jenn!

I see that you have just registered - is your account activated? Do you want into Girl Talk?


----------



## jennidina (Feb 12, 2005)

hi 
i would love into girl talk!!! but i'm not activated yet, is there an e-mail or something i should check for?


----------



## randomling (Feb 12, 2005)

jennidina said:
			
		

> hi
> i would love into girl talk!!! but i'm not activated yet, is there an e-mail or something i should check for?



Yeah, there is. If you haven't received it by now, you probably won't, so let me know if it hasn't turned up and I'll activate you, and sign you up for Girl Talk at the same time. (If you can activate yourself, I usually (OK sometimes!) wait for your first post to sign you up, but that's not necessary.)


----------



## Seeten (Feb 13, 2005)

My sister had a group going with her 5 closest friends. Yes, thats right, it was 6 girls playing D&D.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 13, 2005)

*heaven*


----------



## jennidina (Feb 13, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> Yeah, there is. If you haven't received it by now, you probably won't, so let me know if it hasn't turned up and I'll activate you, and sign you up for Girl Talk at the same time. (If you can activate yourself, I usually (OK sometimes!) wait for your first post to sign you up, but that's not necessary.)





nothing yet, so just activate me please


----------



## randomling (Feb 13, 2005)

jennidina said:
			
		

> nothing yet, so just activate me please



Done.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd really love to play a game at GenCon with all girls - Buttercup, if you're out there, I'm totally interested in playing (or possibly running - but don't hold me to that) something "no boys allowed."

However, I will say that I know enough women that play or are interested in playing to run a game with only chicks - there are three in the game that play The_Universe's game (see link in signature to read the fabulous Story Hour) including myself... used to be four!


----------



## devilish (Feb 14, 2005)

Seeten said:
			
		

> My sister had a group going with her 5 closest friends. Yes, thats right, it was 6 girls playing D&D.




I think this is an urban myth.


----------



## Empress (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey, I was directed here from a link posted in "I'm a girl, get over it", so I'm a little late to the party, it seems.

My real name is Sarah, I'm 26 years old and work in an ad agency. I got into gaming by ways of my then-boyfriend (I'm sure you've heard this kind of story before), though I actually had been interested in fantasy and curious about role-playing games beforehand. Once Darren (my boyfriend) got me into a group I ditched him soon enough 

I have been a avid Vampire gamer for seven years now, and we switched to D&D as a respite just a few months ago (my half-elven cleric still worships Lathander and is just about to achieving 6th level). I'm still pretty new around here and visit only about once or twice a week, but it's still a nice place.

Anything else you'd like to know?


----------



## BOZ (Apr 18, 2005)

late?  nah, as far as i know, randomlingshouse still accepts women.


----------



## Greylock (Apr 18, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> ...randomlingshouse still accepts women.




Randomlings isn't full yet? Jeepers... how many female gamerz can a forum hold?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm sure this site has been posted before (but I don't have time to read through every post).  http://chat.d20chyks.com is a site designed for women gamers to get together, and are a really nice group of folks. They allow guys,too, but not in every forum.


----------



## Ampolitor (Apr 19, 2005)

*Hmmm*

hey andie, 
I remember your dad always read the conan books, maybe your influence? Andie was my first cool girl gamer I played with but in HS we went out different directions, people do dumb things in HS and my group didnt care to game with some of the pople in the other group, personality conflicts i guess. I had another named Misty from MI wiht my online game, once I get my house finished, Im hoping another week or two, I just have to finish the wood floors in one more  room, my office wil be set up and Illl kick off the next online game, Ill be looking for a balance of 1/2 girls and 1/2 guys. IMO that makes the best group. well I got to go grab my carpenter jeans and go back to work, Ill be back!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 19, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I'm sure this site has been posted before (but I don't have time to read through every post).  http://chat.d20chyks.com is a site designed for women gamers to get together, and are a really nice group of folks. They allow guys,too, but not in every forum.



 Hey - that particular link isn't functioning for me... is there a possibility that it changed recently?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 19, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Hey - that particular link isn't functioning for me... is there a possibility that it changed recently?



don't you have a paper you need to work on?


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 20, 2005)

Shhhh!  Don't remind her, it will be funnier later when she remembers and has to try and do it all at once!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 20, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Shhhh!  Don't remind her, it will be funnier later when she remembers and has to try and do it all at once!



 Ohhh - I've been playing THAT game allllll day long!  It's 8.15pm.  I've written approximately 5 of the 13-15 pages that I need to compose... (but, they're a REALLY good 5 pages).

Who wants to bet I don't get done before midnight!!??  We could have an official "When Will Queen Dopplepopolis Get Her Paper Done Pool"!

(Fun with the Kingdom of Ashes hosted forum... or are you stalking me, Frukathka?!?! )


----------



## randomling (Apr 21, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Randomlings isn't full yet? Jeepers... how many female gamerz can a forum hold?



As many as want to come!

Empress, nice to meet you!  If you are interested in coming over to RH, just click the link in my sig. (And in case anyone else has an old link, we are nowadays at *www.randomlingshouse.net*).


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Apr 21, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Hey - that particular link isn't functioning for me... is there a possibility that it changed recently?




Hmm...try www.d20chyks.com, then.  You'll have to click on a couple things to find the page I sent ya, but it should work.


----------



## Amy Kou'ai (Apr 23, 2005)

Y'know, I forgot all about this.

<tugs on Randomling's sleeve>  I registered, so... mind giving me an invitation to the Girl Talk forum?


----------



## randomling (Apr 23, 2005)

Amy Kou'ai said:
			
		

> Y'know, I forgot all about this.
> 
> <tugs on Randomling's sleeve>  I registered, so... mind giving me an invitation to the Girl Talk forum?



Amy, you're in. Welcome!


----------



## Acquana (Apr 23, 2005)

So hey ... how many of you have checked _this_ thread out?

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=128721&page=1&pp=40


----------



## randomling (Apr 24, 2005)

Yup, I've been reading it, and declining to comment...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Apr 24, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> Yup, I've been reading it, and declining to comment...



 Same here - find it incredibly... interesting.  But - in the interest of keeping the thread civil, I've chosen to keep my big mouth shut.  Don't want to say anything to offend anyone.


----------



## fusangite (Apr 25, 2005)

C'mon you two! Tell people off on the thread. Don't seethe here by yourselves.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 25, 2005)

That thread is, if anything inappropriately named...that is about as much as I think I need or should say on the subject.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 25, 2005)

hey, speaking of female gamers, at least one of them is a crazy sex fiend!


----------



## megamania (Apr 25, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> That thread is, if anything inappropriately named....




couldn't agree more


----------

